# SLM's Car Show in Woodland, CA



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

Gonna be a good ass show


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

CANT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

will be there fo sheeze


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 27 2008, 08:50 PM~10750239
> *CANT WAIT :biggrin:
> *



x2..is going to be OFF THE HOOK!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@May 27 2008, 07:22 PM~10749413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NATHIZZLE (Sep 10, 2007)

what are they charging to get in????


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NATHIZZLE_@May 28 2008, 12:06 PM~10755115
> *what are they charging to get in????
> *



spectators are $20


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm going 2 this showwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 30 2008, 10:59 AM~10771632
> *I'm going 2 this showwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww  :biggrin:
> *



then I'm not going :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@May 30 2008, 12:00 PM~10771638
> *then I'm not going  :biggrin:
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Ruthie Skye is always there..
Rep. Sacra, STREETLOW and the Cochinos!!!!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 30 2008, 12:32 PM~10771873
> *Ruthie Skye is always there..
> Rep. Sacra, STREETLOW and the Cochinos!!!!
> *


dam it, see u there, your the only reason im going, lol. trying to get a pic with your fine ass. :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Really!!! Then im so there... Ill be the one dress down :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 30 2008, 12:32 PM~10771873
> *Ruthie Skye is always there..
> Rep. Sacra, STREETLOW and the Cochinos!!!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 30 2008, 12:32 PM~10771873
> *Ruthie Skye is always there..
> Rep. Sacra, STREETLOW and the Cochinos!!!!
> *






:wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 30 2008, 01:45 PM~10772477
> *:wave:
> *


Hey bro is your number the same? Did you get my text the other day?


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

we'll be there... SOCIOS BABY!!!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

luxurious will be n da house  

 

 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 30 2008, 01:47 PM~10772492
> *Hey bro is your number the same? Did you get my text the other day?
> *



i don't text homie  i had 2 block it my kids were going crazy wit it :biggrin: but my number is da same :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

ALL COCHINO'S LETS MEET AND TAKE A PIC


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 30 2008, 02:03 PM~10772599
> *i don't text homie    i had 2 block it my kids were going crazy wit it  :biggrin: but my number is da same  :biggrin:
> *


Ok i will call again so you can lock it in ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 30 2008, 02:05 PM~10772607
> *
> 
> ALL COCHINO'S LETS MEET AND TAKE A PIC
> *


You know it .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Tone did you change your number?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 30 2008, 01:58 PM~10772579
> *luxurious will be n da house
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 30 2008, 02:05 PM~10772607
> *
> 
> ALL COCHINO'S LETS MEET AND TAKE A PIC
> *





:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 30 2008, 02:05 PM~10772607
> *
> 
> ALL COCHINO'S LETS MEET AND TAKE A PIC
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 30 2008, 02:05 PM~10772607
> *
> 
> ALL COCHINO'S LETS MEET AND TAKE A PIC
> *



Oh fo show... Nasty girl has to be there!!! oh yeah, dont for get i need my own personal shirt!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 30 2008, 02:06 PM~10772612
> *You know it ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Tone did you change your number?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 30 2008, 02:07 PM~10772625
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



HA HA HA


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 30 2008, 02:22 PM~10772709
> *Oh fo show... Nasty girl has to be there!!! oh yeah, dont for get i need my own personal shirt!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  FO SHO :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

With three good quality shows completed so far on our tour it's time to turn our attention to our next show in Woodland. Were going to put extra attention to this show do to there is alot of hating going. There's a few people putting alot of effort to stop it from happening. These individuals are contacting county officials & signing written statements that state that our shows are nothing but a gang convention. There's only a few folks out in Sacramento that don't want this show to go on. We've figured everyone in the 916 wouold apprreciate another show in there area, but all this hating is only making us put more effort into making this a big show. There's alot of obstacles being thrown our way, but with 8 years of car show experience we've obtained many resources & contacts, they can't stop us.

We'll see all of you on June 29th in Woodland!


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

THIS IS THE CAN'T MISS SHOW FOR 2008!!!!!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: A CANT WAIT 4 THE SHOW


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 3 2008, 07:41 PM~10791896
> *With three good quality shows completed so far on our tour it's time to turn our attention to our next show in Woodland.  Were going to put extra attention to this show do to there is alot of hating going. There's a few people putting alot of effort to stop it from happening. These individuals are contacting county officials & signing written statements that state that our shows are nothing but a gang convention. There's only a few folks out in Sacramento that don't want this show to go on. We've figured everyone in the 916 wouold apprreciate another show in there area, but all this hating is only making us put more effort into making this a big show.  There's alot of obstacles being thrown our way, but with 8 years of car show experience we've obtained many resources & contacts, they can't stop us.
> 
> We'll see all of you on June 29th in Woodland!
> *





you know we got your back :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 3 2008, 07:41 PM~10791896
> *With three good quality shows completed so far on our tour it's time to turn our attention to our next show in Woodland.  Were going to put extra attention to this show do to there is alot of hating going. There's a few people putting alot of effort to stop it from happening. These individuals are contacting county officials & signing written statements that state that our shows are nothing but a gang convention. There's only a few folks out in Sacramento that don't want this show to go on. We've figured everyone in the 916 wouold apprreciate another show in there area, but all this hating is only making us put more effort into making this a big show.  There's alot of obstacles being thrown our way, but with 8 years of car show experience we've obtained many resources & contacts, they can't stop us.
> 
> We'll see all of you on June 29th in Woodland!
> *


why do people have to hate, we already lost lowrider shows, why cant we just keep the good shows we got left, and we all know street low shows, are not gang affiliated, they are good shows, never seen a problem at any one i ever went to. shit look at the costa mesa pics, dam what a turnout, missed that one because it was far, and gas is hella high right now. but definetly wont miss woodland, and who ever is hating, fuck u, get that dick out your ass and quit hating. remember what goes around comes around. and im sure streetlow will find out who u are. dam bitches.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 3 2008, 09:59 PM~10793464
> *why do people have to hate, we already lost lowrider shows, why cant we just keep the good shows we got left, and we all know street low shows, are not gang affiliated, they are good shows, never seen a problem at any one i ever went to. shit look at the costa mesa pics, dam what a turnout, missed that one because it was far, and gas is hella high right now. but definetly wont miss woodland, and who ever is hating, fuck u, get that dick out your ass and quit hating. remember what goes around comes around. and im sure streetlow will find out who u are. dam bitches.
> *





easy little grasshopper :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10793503
> *easy little grasshopper  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :roflmao: :roflmao: X2


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

LUXURIOUS WILL B N DA HOUSE :uh:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

will there be a hop and are these the rules? Hop Classes:

Single Pump Street: must be driven, must have motor, bumpers, glass, grilles, headlights, etc. (must be a complete vehicle)

Single Pump Street: a single pumper thats missing one or more of the following: a motor, bumpers, glass, grille, headlights, etc.

Double Pump Street: must be driven, must have motor, bumpers, glass, grilles, headlights, etc. 
(must be a complete vehicle)

Double Pump Radical: a double pumper thats missing one or more of the following: a motor, bumper, glass, grille, headlights, etc.

*vehicle will put into classes at the hop judges discretion*

Hop Rules:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10793503
> *easy little grasshopper  :biggrin:
> *


sorry grass hopper was hopping, just pisses a grasshopper off to know someone is trying to stop a good show, sorry for all the profanity. lol.  :biggrin:


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

so $20 to get in how bout kids?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 30 2008, 02:05 PM~10772607
> *
> 
> ALL COCHINO'S LETS MEET AND TAKE A PIC
> *


cant get enuf of this pretty lady!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 3 2008, 07:41 PM~10791896
> *With three good quality shows completed so far on our tour it's time to turn our attention to our next show in Woodland.  Were going to put extra attention to this show do to there is alot of hating going. There's a few people putting alot of effort to stop it from happening. These individuals are contacting county officials & signing written statements that state that our shows are nothing but a gang convention. There's only a few folks out in Sacramento that don't want this show to go on. We've figured everyone in the 916 wouold apprreciate another show in there area, but all this hating is only making us put more effort into making this a big show.  There's alot of obstacles being thrown our way, but with 8 years of car show experience we've obtained many resources & contacts, they can't stop us.
> 
> We'll see all of you on June 29th in Woodland!
> *


3 good ones down and 3 more to go :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@May 27 2008, 07:22 PM~10749413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 3 2008, 10:25 PM~10793688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD TONE!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 3 2008, 11:25 PM~10793688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tour trunk looks bad ass Tone


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ill be there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 4 2008, 12:45 AM~10794493
> *sorry grass hopper was hopping, just pisses a grasshopper off to know someone is trying to stop a good show, sorry for all the profanity. lol.    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $piff_@Jun 4 2008, 12:26 AM~10794551
> *so $20 to get in how bout kids?
> *



8 & under free


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 3 2008, 10:25 PM~10793688
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

RUTHIE WANTED ME TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW THAT SHE WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 5 2008, 01:26 PM~10806342
> *RUTHIE WANTED ME TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW THAT SHE WILL BE THERE!!
> 
> 
> ...




I don't believe u she needs 2 call me hehehehehehehehe :cheesy:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 4 2008, 07:22 AM~10795195
> *LOOKING GOOD TONE!
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 4 2008, 08:15 AM~10795470
> *tour trunk looks bad ass Tone
> *


thanks bro gettin ready 4 paint now


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 5 2008, 01:40 PM~10806451
> *I don't believe u she needs 2 call me hehehehehehehehe :cheesy:
> *


i just called her :0 she's coming  fo sho
r cochino spokes model will b n da house


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 5 2008, 02:53 PM~10806930
> *i just called her :0  she's coming  fo sho
> r cochino spokes model will b n da house
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 5 2008, 01:53 PM~10806930
> *i just called her :0  she's coming  fo sho
> r cochino spokes model will b n da house
> *


So tomasa has been replaced or are we special and have 2 spokes models ? :cheesy:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

BROWN SOCIETY CENTRAL VALLEY
WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 5 2008, 01:26 PM~10806342
> *RUTHIE WANTED ME TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW THAT SHE WILL BE THERE!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 5 2008, 03:29 PM~10807171
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 5 2008, 06:29 PM~10808881
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 5 2008, 07:36 PM~10808942
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 5 2008, 02:42 PM~10807277
> *BROWN SOCIETY CENTRAL VALLEY
> WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 5 2008, 09:56 PM~10810263
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WE SHOULD BE SHOWING UP WITH 10 CARS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 6 2008, 08:11 AM~10812039
> *WE SHOULD BE SHOWING UP WITH 10 CARS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Sound like a plan!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

LUXURIOUS WILL B N DA HOUSE FO SHO


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

You know we will be there


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

You know we will be there


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 5 2008, 07:56 PM~10809133
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


TTT


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

FUCK STRETLOW I WILL JUST WAIT FOR THE LO*LYSTICS SHOW IN WOODLAND.


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@Jun 7 2008, 12:39 PM~10819228
> *FUCK STRETLOW I WILL JUST WAIT FOR THE LO*LYSTICS SHOW IN WOODLAND.
> *


WHY DO U SAY FUCK STREETLOW?


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

why don't u come out of ur closet and say who u r. or r u scared to say cause it sounds like ur hidein behind ur breath el chingon ss


----------



## Rock Hard (Jun 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@Jun 7 2008, 12:39 PM~10819228
> *FUCK STRETLOW I WILL JUST WAIT FOR THE LO*LYSTICS SHOW IN WOODLAND.
> *


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@Jun 7 2008, 12:39 PM~10819228
> *FUCK STRETLOW I WILL JUST WAIT FOR THE LO*LYSTICS SHOW IN WOODLAND.
> *



wow such hostility! :buttkick: 
quit being such a lil girl lol
and thats MY opinion. NOT Streetlows :biggrin:


----------



## Rock Hard (Jun 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rock Hard_@Jun 7 2008, 02:47 PM~10819682
> *
> *



Good Hope you do go there so they can have a pendejo that complains like a bitch. peolpe like you were never into lowriding I think you were to bizy looking at Novelas. stay away from lowriding and this goes out to all compaliners. This is a lifetsyle not a moment for you to look like an idiot. C/S


----------



## Rock Hard (Jun 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@Jun 7 2008, 12:39 PM~10819228
> *FUCK STRETLOW I WILL JUST WAIT FOR THE LO*LYSTICS SHOW IN WOODLAND.
> *


Don't Bitch. buy a motorcycle or something this lifestyle is really not for you.


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rock Hard_@Jun 7 2008, 02:52 PM~10819703
> *Good Hope you do go there so they can have a pendejo that complains like a bitch. peolpe like you were never into lowriding I think you were to bizy looking at Novelas. stay away from lowriding and this goes out to all compaliners. This is a lifetsyle not a moment for you to look like an idiot. C/S
> *



:roflmao: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@Jun 7 2008, 11:39 AM~10819228
> *FUCK STRETLOW I WILL JUST WAIT FOR THE LO*LYSTICS SHOW IN WOODLAND.
> *


damn homie, you really got the e-thuggin down, you posted all in caps, so now I really know you mean business.

homie, hate all you want it's all good. Just get in line with the the rest of the haters & snitches. Plus, trying to influence people to not attend our show is not going to work if people don't know who you are. Maybe, just maybe if stopped being a little bitch & let everyone know who you are then you might have some type of influence or atleast a little self respect.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@Jun 7 2008, 12:39 PM~10819228
> *FUCK STRETLOW I WILL JUST WAIT FOR THE LO*LYSTICS SHOW IN WOODLAND.
> *


Guys calm down!!! He wasnt talking about Streetlow, He was talking about Stretlow.. Clearly.. that not us!!!


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 7 2008, 05:51 PM~10820350
> *Guys calm down!!! He wasnt talking about Streetlow, He was talking about Stretlow.. Clearly.. that not us!!!
> *


lol i know ruthie i was giving him the benefit of the doubt and not trying to put him on blast for his spelling abilities lol
cuz we can all see that grammar is not one of his finer points :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@Jun 7 2008, 11:39 AM~10819228
> *FUCK STRETLOW I WILL JUST WAIT FOR THE LO*LYSTICS SHOW IN WOODLAND.
> *


Thanks for the support homie...but for the record this aint a member of our club..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@Jun 7 2008, 11:39 AM~10819228
> *FUCK STRETLOW I WILL JUST WAIT FOR THE LO*LYSTICS SHOW IN WOODLAND.
> *


Thanks for the support homie...but for the record this aint a member of our club..


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I will definitely be out there for this show...... :biggrin: See you all there!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 7 2008, 09:53 PM~10821435
> *I will definitely be out there for this show...... :biggrin:  See you all there!
> *


X 59


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 7 2008, 09:53 PM~10821435
> *I will definitely be out there for this show...... :biggrin:  See you all there!
> *


yep ill be there too, fo sho, got to fix a little situation with the car this week, nothing big, just a little minor thing, will be done for sure, see everyone there, and haters, stop hating.


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

only 3 weeks away who's ready :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jun 8 2008, 06:10 PM~10825171
> *only 3 weeks away who's ready :biggrin:
> *


I was born ready!!!!


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 8 2008, 06:44 PM~10825395
> *I was born ready!!!!
> *


that's what i'm talkin about. :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jun 7 2008, 11:47 PM~10821870
> *X 59
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jun 7 2008, 11:47 PM~10821870
> *X 59
> *


 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jun 7 2008, 05:58 PM~10820381
> *lol i know ruthie i was giving him the benefit of the doubt and not trying to put him on blast for his spelling abilities lol
> cuz we can all see that grammar is not one of his finer points  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*U KNOW I'M THERE *


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

I just saw the flyer for Streetlow Woodland, Too $hort is in the house


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

cant wait for it another good ONE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rock Hard (Jun 3, 2008)

TOO SHORT. This is going to be a good one. Supporting 100% . :biggrin:


----------



## Rock Hard (Jun 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

Dam i see there is alot of bullshit going on about this show.first off no one ownes woodland fair grounds to try an stop streetlow from having a show there.shit i have been a member of the LO*LYSTICS for over 15 years now an i support gilbert an streetlow for having another show are way or any other show they through.we dont have enough big shows close to sac anymore so every show we get the better it is for us.as an original lo*lystic i know for a fact we where not the first ones to through a show in woodland an we wont be the last ones either so with that note ill have at least two of my personal cars there in full support of streetlow...........(an this if for ruthie dont be spell checking my shit.ha.an i have never spoke to you but my wife nina tells me your related to us so welcome to the family.who would of ever thought nina marie an ruthie skye were related.)


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Jun 9 2008, 04:49 PM~10832553
> *Dam i see there is alot of bullshit going on about this show.first off no one ownes woodland fair grounds to try an stop streetlow from having a show there.shit i have been a member of the LO*LYSTICS for over 15 years now an i support gilbert an streetlow for having another show are way or any other show they through.we dont have enough big shows close to sac anymore so every show we get the better it is for us.as an original lo*lystic i know for a fact we where not the first ones to through a show in woodland an we wont be the last ones either so with that note ill have at least two of my personal cars there in full support of streetlow...........(an this if for ruthie dont be spell checking my shit.ha.an i have never spoke to you but my wife nina tells me your related to us so welcome to the family.who would of ever thought nina marie an ruthie skye were related.)
> *


I have to totally agree with you on this one, Sacramento in general hasn't had a car show crack off since the lowrider super shows, With that being said all the shows that have been thrown here in Sac and in Woodland all benefit the true lowriders and the culture no matter who throws the shows. My genaration has lost sight of the culture and seem be all about the MONEY, so anyways SLM,Devotion,Lo Lystic,La Gente,Impalas,Lowrider... (the list goes on) keep it real and people will keep rolllin....

P.s Thanks for showing me some love uknown cousin.... I dont need to spell check your shit, We smart from birth. lmao


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Jun 9 2008, 04:49 PM~10832553
> *Dam i see there is alot of bullshit going on about this show.first off no one ownes woodland fair grounds to try an stop streetlow from having a show there.shit i have been a member of the LO*LYSTICS for over 15 years now an i support gilbert an streetlow for having another show are way or any other show they through.we dont have enough big shows close to sac anymore so every show we get the better it is for us.as an original lo*lystic i know for a fact we where not the first ones to through a show in woodland an we wont be the last ones either so with that note ill have at least two of my personal cars there in full support of streetlow...........(an this if for ruthie dont be spell checking my shit.ha.an i have never spoke to you but my wife nina tells me your related to us so welcome to the family.who would of ever thought nina marie an ruthie skye were related.)
> *


thank's for the support see u there homie. :biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Jun 9 2008, 03:49 PM~10832553
> *Dam i see there is alot of bullshit going on about this show.first off no one ownes woodland fair grounds to try an stop streetlow from having a show there.shit i have been a member of the LO*LYSTICS for over 15 years now an i support gilbert an streetlow for having another show are way or any other show they through.we dont have enough big shows close to sac anymore so every show we get the better it is for us.as an original lo*lystic i know for a fact we where not the first ones to through a show in woodland an we wont be the last ones either so with that note ill have at least two of my personal cars there in full support of streetlow...........(an this if for ruthie dont be spell checking my shit.ha.an i have never spoke to you but my wife nina tells me your related to us so welcome to the family.who would of ever thought nina marie an ruthie skye were related.)
> *



Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TTT


----------



## lowlow49 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Jun 9 2008, 05:49 PM~10832553
> *Dam i see there is alot of bullshit going on about this show.first off no one ownes woodland fair grounds to try an stop streetlow from having a show there.shit i have been a member of the LO*LYSTICS for over 15 years now an i support gilbert an streetlow for having another show are way or any other show they through.we dont have enough big shows close to sac anymore so every show we get the better it is for us.as an original lo*lystic i know for a fact we where not the first ones to through a show in woodland an we wont be the last ones either so with that note ill have at least two of my personal cars there in full support of streetlow...........(an this if for ruthie dont be spell checking my shit.ha.an i have never spoke to you but my wife nina tells me your related to us so welcome to the family.who would of ever thought nina marie an ruthie skye were related.)
> *


First of fool your ass does'nt support no one you swear your the president or something. bullshit there not about the lowrider movement all they care about is making that dollar and leave all the drama behind for others. They have been banned from many cities do to the fact of the violence they bring with them. 15yrs with LO*Lystics Huh thats a laugh your the only sorry ass member calling your self an ORIGINAL your a fucken joke. They have'nt got read of you yet. Mabey you should start your own club the ORIGINAL SORRY ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Nobody is hatin on STREETLOW when they come in to a city throwing a show they need to bring a positive movement with them. SO SHUT THE HELL UP ORIGINAL


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

i missed both sac shows this year, im not missin this one.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow49_@Jun 10 2008, 08:56 AM~10837398
> *First of fool your ass does'nt support no one you swear your the president or something. bullshit there not about the lowrider movement all they care about is making that dollar and leave all the drama behind for others. They have been banned from many cities do to the fact of the violence they bring with them. 15yrs with LO*Lystics Huh thats a laugh your the only sorry ass member calling your self an ORIGINAL your a fucken joke. They have'nt got read of you yet. Mabey you should start your own club the ORIGINAL SORRY ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Nobody is hatin on STREETLOW when they come in to a city throwing a show they need to bring a positive movement with them. SO SHUT THE HELL UP ORIGINAL
> *


 :0 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow49_@Jun 10 2008, 07:56 AM~10837398
> *First of fool your ass does'nt support no one you swear your the president or something. bullshit there not about the lowrider movement all they care about is making that dollar and leave all the drama behind for others. They have been banned from many cities do to the fact of the violence they bring with them. 15yrs with LO*Lystics Huh thats a laugh your the only sorry ass member calling your self an ORIGINAL your a fucken joke. They have'nt got read of you yet. Mabey you should start your own club the ORIGINAL SORRY ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Nobody is hatin on STREETLOW when they come in to a city throwing a show they need to bring a positive movement with them. SO SHUT THE HELL UP ORIGINAL
> *



homie, first of all we have never been banned from any city. As a matter of fact venues call us to have shows, such as the Fresno County Fairgrounds just to name one. If your speaking about the City of San Jose, it has nothing to do with us, the cities just has a negative stereo-type about lowriders to the extreme. They tried putting the biker gangs in the same category as lowriders, now you tell me if we have anything to do with that. As of right now were planning a show for San Jose, there's loop holes to everything & don't be surprised if it's at the end of September.

As for as drama, individuals like you are the only ones creating drama. Talking about a positive environment but bringing all this negativity. There's just a hand full of haters & snitches like yourself that don't want the show to take place. How can we leave drama after a show if we always go back to the same location year after year. You need to get your story straight. As far as us only out for the dollar, isn't that why your hating? We all have other jobs to make our money, for most of our staff they help out just to be part of a positive movmeinto for the lowriding community.

To Phil, thanks for your support. Look forward to seeing you at the show homie repreenting Lo*Lystics!

To the other 99.9% of Norhtern Cali that wants this show to go on, thank you for your support. We'll see you all there.


Eddie


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 10 2008, 10:34 AM~10837928
> *homie, first of all we have never been banned from any city. As a matter of fact  venues call us to have shows, such as the Fresno County Fairgrounds just to name one.  If your speaking about the City of San Jose, it has nothing to do with us, the cities just has a negative stereo-type about lowriders to the extreme. They tried putting the biker gangs in the same category as lowriders, now you tell me if we have anything to do with that. As of right now were planning a show for San Jose, there's loop holes to everything & don't be surprised if it's at the end of September.
> 
> As for as drama, individuals like you are the only ones creating drama. Talking about a positive environment but bringing all this negativity. There's just a hand full of haters & snitches like yourself that don't want the show to take place. How can we leave drama after a show if we always go back to the same location year after year. You need to get your story straight. As far as us only out for the dollar, isn't that why your hating? We all have other jobs to make our money, for most of our staff they help out just to be part of a positive movmeinto for the lowriding community.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

Tons of lowriders and people in california, enough room for everbody. Support all the shows. 1st show in woodland for streetlow and from the costa mesa pictures you know how street low does it. Its seems that hating is a sport here in cali, so stop the hating and support the shows.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Brown Persuasion will be there....Representing Stocktone... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jun 10 2008, 09:17 AM~10837492
> *i missed both sac shows this year, im not missin this one.
> *




c u there homie :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow49_@Jun 10 2008, 08:56 AM~10837398
> *First of fool your ass does'nt support no one you swear your the president or something. bullshit there not about the lowrider movement all they care about is making that dollar and leave all the drama behind for others. They have been banned from many cities do to the fact of the violence they bring with them. 15yrs with LO*Lystics Huh thats a laugh your the only sorry ass member calling your self an ORIGINAL your a fucken joke. They have'nt got read of you yet. Mabey you should start your own club the ORIGINAL SORRY ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Nobody is hatin on STREETLOW when they come in to a city throwing a show they need to bring a positive movement with them. SO SHUT THE HELL UP ORIGINAL
> *


no im not the president as you should already know we dont have one but ill be your dad bitch an whip your ass...let me see you through more than one show a year an see if there is no problems or violence.you through one fucken show an you think your all that.no one would have came to the show if it was not for us the lo*lystics so you better get some act right punk. ya you got it right 15 years bitch an im original what you no about lo*lystic history?im not going no where but if you think you got what it takes to get rid of me then make it happen step up.all you are is a dumb ass bitch cause streetlow has always brought a positive movement everywhere they go.what its not positive when your not making money, so who is all about making that dollar now?an its hella funny how i just write in a topic about hearing people talking shit about this show not even throwing anything your way but then you put your self on blast an defend yourself.....all i got to say is dont computer bang you punk bitch if you want to handel something lets do it if not shut your mouth an stay a bitch...its not hard to get a hold of me and you can always find me if you want to get'em up.so dont get caught slippin driving your white truck around my hood cause you will get stopped or ran up on if i see you....


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

lowlow 49....don't remain anonymous..you speak on our club like you know us.. if you do, you should know that your opinions on our club don't belong on here. you aint a member so leave that shit alone.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlow49_@Jun 10 2008, 07:56 AM~10837398
> *First of fool your ass does'nt support no one you swear your the president or something. bullshit there not about the lowrider movement all they care about is making that dollar and leave all the drama behind for others. They have been banned from many cities do to the fact of the violence they bring with them. 15yrs with LO*Lystics Huh thats a laugh your the only sorry ass member calling your self an ORIGINAL your a fucken joke. They have'nt got read of you yet. Mabey you should start your own club the ORIGINAL SORRY ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Nobody is hatin on STREETLOW when they come in to a city throwing a show they need to bring a positive movement with them. SO SHUT THE HELL UP ORIGINAL
> *


This is not cool, first off your right Phil is not the president either am I or any other member. We do this together. Know as for Streetlow nothing against them at all, just we feel we got our toes stepped on. We threw a show last year and it seems like they new how good it went and know they want to come it and do one. Anything that happends at their show could cause us from having our show and that is what we don't want. We love doing our show for our community, Yolo county is our backyard and for something to happen at another event that would stop us from having ours is not cool either. Again Streetlow good luck with your show.


----------



## Rock Hard (Jun 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 10 2008, 10:34 AM~10837928
> *homie, first of all we have never been banned from any city. As a matter of fact  venues call us to have shows, such as the Fresno County Fairgrounds just to name one.  If your speaking about the City of San Jose, it has nothing to do with us, the cities just has a negative stereo-type about lowriders to the extreme. They tried putting the biker gangs in the same category as lowriders, now you tell me if we have anything to do with that. As of right now were planning a show for San Jose, there's loop holes to everything & don't be surprised if it's at the end of September.
> 
> As for as drama, individuals like you are the only ones creating drama. Talking about a positive environment but bringing all this negativity. There's just a hand full of haters & snitches like yourself that don't want the show to take place. How can we leave drama after a show if we always go back to the same location year after year. You need to get your story straight. As far as us only out for the dollar, isn't that why your hating? We all have other jobs to make our money, for most of our staff they help out just to be part of a positive movmeinto for the lowriding community.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

hop rules the same as costa mesa?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Almost time guys!!!! So excited...


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Who's ready???????????


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

THANKS SLM FOR BRINGIN THIS SHOW TO SAC AREA.

ONE LUV

GO RAIDERS :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 10 2008, 01:43 PM~10839217
> *This is not cool, first off your right Phil is not the president either am I or any other member. We do this together. Know as for Streetlow nothing against them at all, just we feel we got our toes stepped on. We threw a show last year and it seems like they new how good it went and know they want to come it and do one. Anything that happends at their show could cause us from having our show and that is what we don't want. We love doing our show for our community, Yolo county is our backyard and for something to happen at another event that would stop us from having ours is not cool either. Again Streetlow good luck with your show.
> *


WOW!! RAJ YOU KNOW HOW STUPID THAT SOUNDS.... I ALWAYS THOUGHT IT WOULD BE COOL TO HAVE A SHOW ANYWHERE, AS LONG THERE WAS A SHOW TO GO TO AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH ALL THE PEOPLE THAT LOVES THIS BEAUTIFUL LIFESTYLE... HONESTLY BRO YOUR COMMENT SOUNDS KIND OF CHILDISH (NO DISRESPECT TO YOU OR YOUR CLUB CAUSE I HAVE NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR YOU ALL) BUT I CAN'T SIT BACK AND READ ALL THIS NEGATIVITY, SEEMS LIKE YOU ALREADY LOST HOPE FOR THE STREETLOW SHOW.. I JUST WANT YOU TO TELL ME WHEN A SLM SHOW WENT SO BAD THAT YOUR AFRAID YOU WON'T HAVE YOUR SHOW.... ANYWAYS I'M GOING TO SUPPORT THE SLM SHOW AND YOUR SHOW AS WELL, BECAUSE I BELIEVE IN THE MORE SHOWS THE BETTER  .....PAULY


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 10 2008, 09:54 PM~10843635
> *WOW!! RAJ YOU KNOW HOW STUPID THAT SOUNDS.... I ALWAYS THOUGHT IT WOULD BE COOL TO HAVE A SHOW ANYWHERE, AS LONG THERE WAS A SHOW TO GO TO AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH ALL THE PEOPLE THAT LOVES THIS BEAUTIFUL LIFESTYLE... HONESTLY BRO YOUR COMMENT SOUNDS KIND OF CHILDISH (NO DISRESPECT TO YOU OR YOUR CLUB CAUSE I HAVE NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR YOU ALL) BUT I CAN'T SIT BACK AND READ ALL THIS NEGATIVITY, SEEMS LIKE YOU ALREADY LOST HOPE FOR THE STREETLOW SHOW.. I JUST WANT YOU TO TELL ME WHEN A SLM SHOW WENT SO BAD THAT YOUR AFRAID YOU WON'T HAVE YOUR SHOW.... ANYWAYS I'M GOING TO SUPPORT THE SLM SHOW AND YOUR SHOW AS WELL, BECAUSE I BELIEVE IN THE MORE SHOWS THE BETTER  .....PAULY
> *


Something must have gone bad for them not to be able to have a show in San Jose any more. Their is alot of stuff behind the scenes that seem funny, I won't go into details but if you need to know call me bro. We are just trying to protect our event.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Jun 10 2008, 12:15 PM~10838666
> *no im not the president as you should already know we dont have one but ill be your dad bitch an whip your ass...let me see you through more than one show a year an see if there is no problems or violence.you through one fucken show an you think your all that.no one would have came to the show if it was not for us the lo*lystics so you better get some act right punk. ya you got it right 15 years bitch an im original what you no about lo*lystic history?im not going no where but if you think you got what it takes to get rid of me then make it happen step up.all you are is a dumb ass bitch cause streetlow has always brought a positive movement everywhere they go.what its not positive when your not making money, so who is all about making that dollar now?an its hella funny how i just write in a topic about hearing people talking shit about this show not even throwing anything your way but then you put your self on blast an defend yourself.....all i got to say is dont computer bang you punk bitch if you want to handel something lets do it if not shut your mouth an stay a bitch...its not hard to get a hold of me and you can always find me if you want to get'em up.so dont get caught slippin driving your white truck around my hood cause you will get stopped or ran up on if i see you....
> *


IP CHECK TO SEE WHO THE MYSTERY GUESS IS? :0


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

this shit needs to stop.
i dont think i wanna take my kids now.
this lowrider shit is about familia and friends.


one luv

JOHNNY 'G'


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jun 10 2008, 08:45 PM~10842527
> *THANKS SLM FOR BRINGIN THIS SHOW TO SAC AREA.
> 
> ONE LUV
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

There is nothing "evil" going on behing the scenes at SLM. Pauly is behind the scenes too and he can vouch for that. San Jose is so prejudiced against lowriders! ALL lowriders. No one has to worry about not being able to bring their kids to a show. My 12 year old daughter comes to the shows and I know i dont have to worry about a thing. As for this rumor i hear about us being gangbangers and troublemakers? Well shit thats the best joke i have heard in a long ass time. As for being in it for the money? Alot of the SLM staff have their day jobs. I work for the County of Santa Clara in a professional capacity snd I do the SLM thing because i like it, i meet alot of cool people everywhere i go and the staff is like family. Reading all the negative comments makes me embarrased.. not for me but for the kind of petty mentality that goes behind it. 
And as for people (not sure who, cuz they wont admit it) going to the PD in Woodland and saying we are bad element. i hate to tell you but we have excellent references from all the cities we go to. And we are going to keep having shows. No disprespect to Lo*Lystics. your show will be be successful like it was last year, and for years to come. We can all share in this lowriding experience.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*I WILL BE AT STREETLOW SHOW AND LO*LYSTICS :biggrin*:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: StreetLow_Lady, El raider

i see you!!!
cabron!! you dont get any work done during the day do you??


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jun 11 2008, 09:17 AM~10845799
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: StreetLow_Lady, El raider
> 
> ...


i remember when Ron Gonzales was the head of the santa clara county board of supervisors, they passed something that said no more carshows at the fairgrounds because of all that happened before, but that was way before Streetlow came to be. and sadly some of those same snobs are still on the board and still stuck in their ways. am i right when i say this? and that is were most of the resistance comes from?


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 11 2008, 10:19 AM~10845814
> *i remember when Ron Gonzales was the head of the santa clara county board of supervisors, they passed something that said no more carshows at the fairgrounds because of all that happened before, but that was way before Streetlow came to be. and sadly some of those same snobs are still on the board and still stuck in their ways. am i right when i say this? and that is were most of the resistance comes from?
> *


you are right senor cochino.  

it was susan hammer that banned them. she was the mayor at the time. they think lowriders are all a bunch of gangbanging cholos and cholas. i havent slapped on a pair of mary janes since i lived in the east side lol.


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jun 11 2008, 09:25 AM~10845854
> *you are right senor cochino.
> 
> it was susan hammer that banned them. she was the mayor at the time. they think lowriders are all a bunch of gangbanging cholos and cholas. i havent slapped on a pair of mary janes since i lived in the east side lol.
> *


yup thats what they think of all of them, but i bet they dont see when a car club puts on a car wash to help with breast cancer, or when they come together to help a family in need, or put on a show at a school and donate money to general school fund.....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jun 11 2008, 10:17 AM~10845799
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: StreetLow_Lady, El raider
> 
> ...



:no: :no: :no: :cheesy: 


how u been?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jun 11 2008, 10:11 AM~10845765
> *There is nothing "evil" going on behing the scenes at SLM. Pauly is behind the scenes too and he can vouch for that.  San Jose is so prejudiced against lowriders!  ALL lowriders.  No one has to worry about not being able to bring their kids to a show. My 12 year old daughter comes to the shows and I know i dont have to worry about a thing. As for this rumor i hear about us being gangbangers and troublemakers? Well shit thats the best joke i have heard in a long ass time. As for being in it for the money? Alot of the SLM staff have their day jobs. I work for the County of Santa Clara in a professional capacity snd I do the SLM thing because i like it, i meet alot of cool people everywhere i go and the staff is like family.  Reading all the negative comments makes me embarrased.. not for me but for the kind of petty mentality that goes behind it.
> And as for people (not sure who, cuz they wont admit it) going to the PD in Woodland and saying we are bad element. i hate to tell you but we have excellent references from all the cities we go to.  And we are going to keep having shows. No disprespect to Lo*Lystics.  your show will be be successful like it was last year, and for years to come. We can all share in this lowriding experience.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rock Hard (Jun 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 11 2008, 06:04 AM~10844561
> *Something must have gone bad for them not to be able to have a show in San Jose any more. Their is alot of stuff behind the scenes that seem funny, I won't go into details but if you need to know call me bro. We are just trying to protect our event.
> *


protect the event or your pockets. :angry:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 11 2008, 06:20 PM~10849482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 11 2008, 06:40 PM~10850172
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



What up Gabino, looks like the 559 is going to be straight representing out in Woodland. All of you guys should get a caravan organized.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 11 2008, 06:20 PM~10849482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


84cutty is ready :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jun 11 2008, 07:44 AM~10845264
> *this shit needs to stop.
> i dont think i wanna take my kids now.
> this lowrider shit is about familia and friends.
> ...



Your right Johnny, this does need to stop. Don't need to worry about the negativity being at the show, the ones that are bringing this negativity won't be attending. So please feel free to bring yourself & the kids to enjoy a good show with a positive atmosphere. Hope to see you & your familia out in Woodland.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

why do you guys keep letting r& s sponsor the hop he is a crook and a liar


----------



## BROWN CHEVY (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 11 2008, 08:29 PM~10850853
> *why do you guys keep letting r& s sponsor the hop he is a crook and a liar
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 11 2008, 06:20 PM~10849482
> *
> 
> 
> ...













shake da monkey


:biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 11 2008, 09:06 PM~10851325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I want cakes like that!!! :tongue: :yes:


----------



## Rock Hard (Jun 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 11 2008, 09:06 PM~10851325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can't waite :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 11 2008, 08:29 PM~10850853
> *why do you guys keep letting r& s sponsor the hop he is a crook and a liar
> *


ur right bro i don't trust him either.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 11 2008, 10:20 PM~10852100
> *I want cakes like that!!! :tongue:  :yes:
> *



post some pics of yours :cheesy:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 12 2008, 08:44 AM~10853936
> *post some pics of yours  :cheesy:
> *


yeah..... :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 11 2008, 10:20 PM~10852100
> *I want cakes like that!!! :tongue:  :yes:
> *


no you dont you are fine just the way you are!!!!


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 11 2008, 06:04 AM~10844561
> *Something must have gone bad for them not to be able to have a show in San Jose any more. Their is alot of stuff behind the scenes that seem funny, I won't go into details but if you need to know call me bro. We are just trying to protect our event.
> *


Wuz up Raj, I want to know what the funny stuff that is happening behind the scenes is? Give me a call.


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 11 2008, 08:19 PM~10850701
> *Your right Johnny, this does need to stop. Don't need to worry about the negativity being at the show, the ones that are bringing this negativity won't be attending. So please feel free to bring yourself & the kids to enjoy a good show with a positive atmosphere. Hope to see you & your familia out in Woodland.
> *


one luv 

i will be at the show.  i just hope everything gets worked out with whoever gots issues. 

this is what gives us all a bad name.


see you all later. later later. :nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jun 12 2008, 10:39 AM~10854725
> *one luv
> 
> i will be at the show.   i just hope everything gets worked out with whoever gots issues.
> ...


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jun 12 2008, 09:39 AM~10854725
> *one luv
> 
> i will be at the show.   i just hope everything gets worked out with whoever gots issues.
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

lick it like a lolly pop :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 12 2008, 08:44 AM~10853936
> *post some pics of yours  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

Stephanie our latest barriogirl, will be there.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

u no r spokes model RUTHIE SKYE will b n da house rep hard ass fuck


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

:uh: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 12 2008, 01:58 PM~10856321
> *
> 
> :uh:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

[/quote]

Hey guys, cant wait for the show!!!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlow49_@Jun 10 2008, 08:56 AM~10837398
> *First of fool your ass does'nt support no one you swear your the president or something. bullshit there not about the lowrider movement all they care about is making that dollar and leave all the drama behind for others. They have been banned from many cities do to the fact of the violence they bring with them. 15yrs with LO*Lystics Huh thats a laugh your the only sorry ass member calling your self an ORIGINAL your a fucken joke. They have'nt got read of you yet. Mabey you should start your own club the ORIGINAL SORRY ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Nobody is hatin on STREETLOW when they come in to a city throwing a show they need to bring a positive movement with them. SO SHUT THE HELL UP ORIGINAL
> *


i'd check your self talkin to phil like that.

thats all imma say


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 12 2008, 09:06 PM~10859486
> *i'd check your self talkin to phil like that.
> 
> thats all imma say
> *


Word :uh:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

For everybody in the Sacramento area tune into KSFM 102.5 for your chance to win free tickets starting Monday June 16th.


----------



## NATHIZZLE (Sep 10, 2007)

how much to register a car the day of the show??


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

just 2 week's left so who's ready? who sent in there per reg forums. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jun 13 2008, 09:37 AM~10862481
> *just 2 week's left so who's ready? who sent in there per reg forums. :biggrin:
> *


When is the last day to send them in?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just heard them mention the show on the radio. Its going to be a good show. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

*I WILL BE THERE..........*


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGNZT_@Jun 13 2008, 10:44 PM~10867438
> *I WILL BE THERE..........
> *


that's right louie :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

who also comin out to this show. :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 13 2008, 09:28 PM~10867003
> *I just heard them mention the show on the radio. Its going to be a good show.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

how did it sound :biggrin:


----------



## insYder (May 21, 2002)

bump.


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

LATIN STYLE C.C. WILL BE IN DA HOUSE 
U KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

The time is almost here, who's getting ready for woodland?????????


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 14 2008, 10:10 PM~10871861
> *The time is almost here, who's getting ready for woodland?????????
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 12 2008, 01:02 PM~10855855
> *
> 
> lick it like a lolly pop :biggrin:
> *





niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:
> [/quo WOW!!!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks guys!!! Man cant wait to see TOO SHORT!!! Oh yeah and you guys again too!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 14 2008, 10:32 PM~10871952
> *Thanks guys!!! Man cant wait to see TOO SHORT!!! Oh yeah and you guys again too!
> *





:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 14 2008, 10:36 PM~10871976
> *:scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


Really!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 14 2008, 10:39 PM~10871990
> *Really!!! :biggrin:
> *



ok chula :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 14 2008, 10:32 PM~10871952
> *Thanks guys!!! Man cant wait to see TOO SHORT!!! Oh yeah and you guys again too!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 14 2008, 10:42 PM~10872002
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 14 2008, 10:32 PM~10871952
> *Thanks guys!!! Man cant wait to see TOO SHORT!!! Oh yeah and you guys again too!
> *


we cant wait to see u :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 15 2008, 03:32 PM~10874818
> *we cant wait to see u :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Really? Nah, your just saying that!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 15 2008, 09:06 PM~10876530
> *Really? Nah, your just saying that!
> *


i cant wait 2 meet u toooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 15 2008, 10:01 PM~10877044
> *i cant wait 2 meet u toooooooooo :biggrin:
> *



:buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

this is goin to be off the hook. :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jun 15 2008, 10:58 PM~10877582
> *this is goin to be off the hook. :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 16 2008, 06:42 AM~10878457
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x999999999999999 :biggrin:


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

any1 know wat time the show starts  :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Jun 16 2008, 04:50 PM~10882499
> *any1 know wat time the show starts      :biggrin:
> *


Gates open to the public at 11:00
Hope to see your there? 
Its still not to late to pre-register!!!!!!!!


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

thanx :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Jun 16 2008, 06:48 PM~10883401
> *thanx  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Anytime! :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Jun 16 2008, 05:48 PM~10883401
> *thanx   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:nicoderm: :biggrin: 










Almost that time hno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Jun 16 2008, 04:50 PM~10882499
> *any1 know wat time the show starts      :biggrin:
> *




























welcome 2 lil :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 16 2008, 06:14 PM~10883102
> *Gates open to the public at 11:00
> Hope to see your there?
> Its still not to late to pre-register!!!!!!!!
> *


its not!! any one got the registration form???


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 16 2008, 07:52 PM~10884068
> *its not!! any one got the registration form???
> *




streetlowmagazine.com :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 16 2008, 07:58 PM~10884130
> *streetlowmagazine.com  :biggrin:
> *


how long before the pre reg is due?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 16 2008, 08:02 PM~10884182
> *how long before the pre reg is due?
> *




send it asap they are cool bout it :biggrin: c u there homie, haven't seen da bad ass bike 4 a while :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 16 2008, 08:02 PM~10884182
> *how long before the pre reg is due?
> *


over nite it :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 16 2008, 07:02 PM~10884182
> *how long before the pre reg is due?
> *



we'll take them until the Wednesday before the show, but just take a note that if it gets to us after Thursday there's a chance we won't get it because thats when we start running around & don't have time to check the mail. So if it gets to us after Thursday, you will have to pay at the show, then we'll refund the money when we confirm that you did send it.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 16 2008, 08:22 PM~10884401
> *send it asap they are cool bout it  :biggrin:  c u there homie, haven't seen da bad ass bike 4 a while  :biggrin:
> *


well im not taking the bike

i retired it

im taking the car :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 16 2008, 08:47 PM~10884698
> *we'll take them until the Wednesday before the show, but just take a note that if it gets to us after Thursday there's a chance we won't get it because thats when we start running around & don't have time to check the mail. So if it gets to us after Thursday, you will have to pay at the show, then we'll refund the money when we confirm that you did send it.
> *


koo ill send it out tomarrow


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

i will be sending my form tomorrow.. TTT for streetlow


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

thank god u still taking pre reg, i sent it in today hoping u would still take it, see you june 29th, streetlow, missed the first 2 street low shows this year, but not missing the last 3. hell na.


----------



## sflowider (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 3 2008, 11:02 PM~10793983
> *will there be a hop and are these the rules?  Hop Classes:
> 
> Single Pump Street:  must be driven, must have motor, bumpers, glass, grilles, headlights, etc. (must be a complete vehicle)
> ...


Do you have rules on the single street/single radical lockups? If so, what are they?


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sflowider_@Jun 16 2008, 09:17 PM~10885694
> *Do you have rules on the single street/single radical lockups? If so, what are they?
> *



we'll post up the hop rules in the next couple of days.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

TICKETS ARE $20 @ THE GATE.


PRE-SALE TICKETS ARE AVAILABLE FOR $17 @ THE FOLLOWING LOCATIONS:

Xochimilco's (916) 349-9495
AutoBahn Performance (916) 394-0547
Acme Tops & Tunes (916) 429-2293
Sol Auto Center (916) 422-2277

TICKET SALES ARE LIMITED.


GET YOURS TODAY!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 16 2008, 08:51 PM~10884734
> *well im not taking the bike
> 
> i retired it
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Off the Subject!
Due to the extreme gas prices, I have just bought a new bucket to commute back and forth to the shows with... Does any one know some one in the Sacramento area that can hook me up on a good deal for tenting my new ride?
Oh, I got a salvage Toyota corolla.. lmao BIG PIMPIN! :biggrin: You know how us models do!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 16 2008, 07:49 PM~10884029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 Wowzers!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 16 2008, 06:49 PM~10884029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn who is this cutie???


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 17 2008, 09:21 AM~10887121
> *Off the Subject!
> Due to the extreme gas prices, I have just bought a new bucket to commute back and forth to the shows with... Does any one know some one in the Sacramento area that can hook me up on a good deal for tenting my new ride?
> Oh, I got a salvage Toyota corolla.. lmao BIG PIMPIN! :biggrin: You know how us models do!
> *




PM sent


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 16 2008, 07:49 PM~10884029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 17 2008, 07:21 AM~10887121
> *Off the Subject!
> Due to the extreme gas prices, I have just bought a new bucket to commute back and forth to the shows with... Does any one know some one in the Sacramento area that can hook me up on a good deal for tenting my new ride?
> Oh, I got a salvage Toyota corolla.. lmao BIG PIMPIN! :biggrin: You know how us models do!
> *





I just got a 87 mazda b2000 :biggrin: pinche gas prices r killing me :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 17 2008, 10:49 AM~10888459
> *I just got a 87 mazda b2000  :biggrin:  pinche gas prices r killing me  :biggrin:
> *


a mazda I thought you were GM man :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 17 2008, 10:49 AM~10888459
> *I just got a 87 mazda b2000  :biggrin:  pinche gas prices r killing me  :biggrin:
> *


 im lookin into 1 of them scooters.

can you imagine my fat ass on 1 of those things?? :cheesy: 

id look like them dudes from the michael jackson movie moonwalker.










Speeed Demoooon!!
:roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 17 2008, 06:21 AM~10887121
> *Off the Subject!
> Due to the extreme gas prices, I have just bought a new bucket to commute back and forth to the shows with... Does any one know some one in the Sacramento area that can hook me up on a good deal for tenting my new ride?
> Oh, I got a salvage Toyota corolla.. lmao BIG PIMPIN! :biggrin: You know how us models do!
> *


its better then my dos pata's that i be mobbin :biggrin: :biggrin: pinche gas was $4.57 this morning, sum bitch you know what i can do with $4.57


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 17 2008, 11:15 AM~10888648
> *im lookin into 1 of them scooters.
> 
> can you imagine my fat ass on 1 of those things??  :cheesy:
> ...



i almost got 1 but da wife said she divorse my ass :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 17 2008, 07:24 PM~10892107
> *i almost got 1 but da wife said she divorse  my ass  :biggrin:
> *


u know u have one jesse :biggrin:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jun 17 2008, 07:29 PM~10892149
> *u know u have one jesse :biggrin:    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





so i made my own :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 17 2008, 07:24 PM~10892107
> *i almost got 1 but da wife said she divorse  my ass  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

how come?


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

THIS SHOW IS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK.
EVERYBODY ON THE STREET ARE TALKIN BOUT THIS SHOW.
EVEN PEOPLE WHO DONT EVEN LOWRIDE.

NICE. :thumbsup:


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jun 16 2008, 07:43 PM~10883971
> *:nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> Almost that time hno:
> *






ha ha :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Jun 17 2008, 08:15 PM~10892666
> *ha ha  :barf:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

is that u??


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jun 17 2008, 07:04 PM~10892531
> *THIS SHOW IS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK.
> EVERYBODY ON THE STREET ARE TALKIN BOUT THIS SHOW.
> EVEN PEOPLE WHO DONT EVEN LOWRIDE.
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 17 2008, 07:58 PM~10892478
> *:0
> 
> how come?
> *



because my fluffy ass was going 2 look funny on it :biggrin:


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 17 2008, 10:36 AM~10888354
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :biggrin:
> *





down boys.... down.. :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 17 2008, 07:21 AM~10887121
> *Off the Subject!
> Due to the extreme gas prices, I have just bought a new bucket to commute back and forth to the shows with... Does any one know some one in the Sacramento area that can hook me up on a good deal for tenting my new ride?
> Oh, I got a salvage Toyota corolla.. lmao BIG PIMPIN! :biggrin: You know how us models do!
> *


oh no did ruthie mispell a word, im shocked :0 so u want to get your ride tented, huh what kind of tent would u like for your ride, or do u mean,get it tinted, like window tint, lol lol im just playing, since u like spell checking others i thought i would do a little spell check on u. just for jokes, dont be mad, just a joke, u know joke, i kid i kid. but i do have a tint shop but its here in modesto, they cheap, do really good work, just had them tint the whole windshield and front side windows on my yukon, came out really nice, looks like it came from factory. just hope i dont get pulled over for it.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Jun 17 2008, 07:15 PM~10892666
> *ha ha  :barf:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: dam i really am a ugly mutha :biggrin: 




Should be a good one :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jun 17 2008, 09:36 PM~10893585
> *:roflmao: dam i really am a ugly mutha :biggrin:
> Should be a good one :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jun 17 2008, 09:36 PM~10893585
> *:roflmao: dam i really am a ugly mutha :biggrin:
> Should be a good one :thumbsup:
> *

























:roflmao:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 17 2008, 08:40 PM~10892960
> *because my fluffy ass was going 2 look funny on it  :biggrin:
> *


hey man us fluffy guys gotta do what we gotta do


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

*HOP RULES*

THREE MAKES A CLASS
$300.00 EACH CLASS 
FIRST PLACE IN EACH CLASS TAKES HOME THE CASH.....

Single Pump; 36 INCH LOCK UP HEIGHT, must have motor, bumpers, glass, grilles, headlights, etc. (must be a complete vehicle)


Double Pump; 40 INCH LOCK UP HEIGHT, must have motor, bumpers, glass, grilles, headlights, etc. 
(must be a complete vehicle)


Radical;NO LOCK UP HEIGHT, hopper thats missing one or more of the following: a motor, bumper, glass, grille, headlights,anything goes...

ANY CAR THAT GETS STUCK IN THE AIR IS DISQUALIFIED!!!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 17 2008, 09:00 PM~10893180
> *oh no did ruthie mispell a word, im shocked :0  so u want to get your ride tented, huh what kind of tent would u like for your ride, or do u mean,get it tinted, like window tint, lol lol im just playing, since u like spell checking others i thought i would do a little spell check on u. just for jokes, dont be mad, just a joke, u know joke, i kid i kid. but i do have a tint shop but its here in modesto, they cheap, do really good work, just had them tint the whole windshield and front side windows on my yukon, came out really nice, looks like it came from factory. just hope i dont get pulled over for it.
> *


Darn, the spell check queen has been defeated, I throw down my crown!! lol DONT TELL A SOUL.. if possible I would like for you to delete the evidence!!! Back on the subject, Where in Modesto?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 17 2008, 10:38 PM~10894282
> *Darn, the spell check queen has been defeated, I throw down my crown!! lol DONT TELL A SOUL.. if possible I would like for you to delete the evidence!!! Back on the subject, Where in Modesto?
> *


:wave:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 17 2008, 10:31 PM~10894207
> *hey man us fluffy guys gotta do what we gotta do
> *


4 AM McDONALDS 4 DEEP IN A 04 MALIBU....

CAN I HAVE A SALAD TO GO ?

NOW THATS FLUFFY!! :nono: :nono:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 17 2008, 10:35 PM~10894245
> *HOP RULES
> 
> THREE MAKES A CLASS
> ...


why are the rules different in nor cal as in so cal?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 18 2008, 08:31 AM~10895745
> *why are the rules different in nor cal as in so cal?
> *



You can build your car to the Northern Cali rules or move to LA


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 18 2008, 07:31 AM~10895745
> *why are the rules different in nor cal as in so cal?
> *


pretty much the same shit!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

new hop rules if its not doing 80+ stay home! im gunna be home a lot this summer :uh:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 18 2008, 07:21 AM~10895714
> *4 AM McDONALDS 4 DEEP IN A 04 MALIBU....
> 
> CAN I HAVE A SALAD TO GO ?
> ...


hahah was it 4am???

i bet the malibu looked lifted with me and toro in the back seats hahahaha

man those were fun times


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 18 2008, 01:34 AM~10895204
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: Hey you!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 18 2008, 06:27 PM~10900817
> *:wave: Hey you!
> *


whats up baby ruth


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 17 2008, 10:36 PM~10894259
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


whats up Pauly


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

I've been listening to KSFM 102.5 online, a lot of folks calling in for tickets to the show.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 18 2008, 07:45 PM~10901459
> *I've been listening to KSFM 102.5 online, a lot of folks calling in for tickets to the show.
> *


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

we be there :biggrin: cant miss a good carne asada :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 18 2008, 02:15 PM~10899065
> *pretty much the same shit!
> *


no lock up rules in la


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jun 18 2008, 12:23 PM~10897938
> *You can build your car to the Northern Cali rules or move to LA
> *


my car is getting rebuilt with a stock frame and a 409


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

quote=Nasty,Jun 18 2008, 07:00 PM~10901069]
whats up baby ruth
[/quote]

Hi Steve O


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> quote=Nasty,Jun 18 2008, 07:00 PM~10901069]
> whats up baby ruth


Hi Steve O
[/quote]

:0 Thats what my mom calls me. hi did u know that?? been lookin threw my window again huh?


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 17 2008, 10:38 PM~10894282
> *Darn, the spell check queen has been defeated, I throw down my crown!! lol DONT TELL A SOUL.. if possible I would like for you to delete the evidence!!! Back on the subject, Where in Modesto?
> *


its on oakdale rd, by the 5 minute car wash, called express tint, ive had alot of cars tinted by other people and this was my first time hitting them up, and i was really impressed, came out clean, no bubbles, or no imperfections at all, just clean tint. some people have a hard time getting it perfect, defintely the best tint job i have had, i dont have there number on hand but ill find it got the card somewhere.


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 18 2008, 09:14 PM~10902315
> *my car is getting rebuilt with a stock frame and a 409
> *


Your going to hopp with a stock frame and a 409.. :0


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

TTT for: 

- the haters

- the cochinos

-ways to save gas

- hop rules

- buying buckets

-peeping Toms

- brand new Barrio Girls

- Jesse not doing anything at work

- Rutie Sky

- La Reina

- Tone's clean Cutlass

- registration forms

-window tint

- carne asada

- big guys on scooters

- KSFM 102.5

- I almost forgot the actual car show with Too Short performing live :roflmao: 

you guys are all characters, thats what makes the shows fun. 

Hope to see everybody there. :thumbsup: 

It's going to be off the hook


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 18 2008, 10:20 PM~10902833
> *TTT for:
> 
> - the haters
> ...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 18 2008, 10:20 PM~10902833
> *TTT for:
> 
> - the haters
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 18 2008, 10:20 PM~10902833
> *TTT for:
> 
> - the haters
> ...


funny ass shit eddie bro. But i'm ready to bbq out there. :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

i have not been to a show all year, been booked with the kids. cant wait to get out to the show.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 18 2008, 10:20 PM~10902833
> *TTT for:
> 
> - the haters
> ...


  :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

i have not been to a show all year, been booked with the kids. cant wait to get out to the show.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 18 2008, 10:20 PM~10902833
> *TTT for:
> 
> - the haters
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 17 2008, 10:49 AM~10888459
> *I just got a 87 mazda b2000  :biggrin:  pinche gas prices r killing me  :biggrin:
> *



[email protected]! are you gonna make the bed dance? :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 18 2008, 10:20 PM~10902833
> *TTT for:
> 
> - the haters
> ...


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jun 18 2008, 11:28 PM~10903327
> *
> funny ass shit eddie bro. But i'm ready to bbq out there. :biggrin:
> *


man that means you are gonna smell like carne asada all day! lol


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

CANT WAIT TO SEE SOME GOOD CARS 


AND MAYBE GET SOME GREAT HEAD FROM ONE OF THE SLM MODELS :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

sent my pre reg in today


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jun 18 2008, 10:28 PM~10903327
> *
> funny ass shit eddie bro. But i'm ready to bbq out there. :biggrin:
> *



hell yeah, with some cold Tecates or some Pacifico


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jun 19 2008, 07:09 PM~10909831
> *sent my pre reg in today
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 19 2008, 04:50 PM~10908841
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE SOME GOOD CARS
> AND MAYBE GET SOME GREAT HEAD FROM ONE OF THE SLM MODELS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> Hi Steve O


 :0 Thats what my mom calls me. hi did u know that?? been lookin threw my window again huh?
[/quote]

Must be a mom thing!


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 19 2008, 04:50 PM~10908841
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE SOME GOOD CARS
> AND MAYBE GET SOME GREAT HEAD FROM ONE OF THE SLM MODELS :biggrin:
> *



yes & yes 
:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 19 2008, 10:07 PM~10910867
> *yes & yes
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 19 2008, 08:16 PM~10909887
> *hell yeah, with some cold Tecates or some Pacifico
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> :0 Thats what my mom calls me. hi did u know that?? been lookin threw my window again huh?


Must be a mom thing!
[/quote]
:wave: hope to see ur fine ass there :nicoderm:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> Must be a mom thing!


:wave: hope to see ur fine ass there :nicoderm:
[/quote]

Ditto


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jun 18 2008, 09:45 PM~10902590
> *Your going to hopp with a stock frame and a 409.. :0
> *


ill be hoppin on the gas pedal alot but thats about it, until my drop is done :0


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 19 2008, 08:16 PM~10909887
> *hell yeah, with some cold Tecates or some Pacifico
> *


both bro u know what i like. :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

damn i dont know if im going to be able to make it


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

only one week away.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 21 2008, 05:50 PM~10921528
> *only one week away.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 21 2008, 04:12 PM~10921083
> *damn i dont know if im going to be able to make it
> *


anybody got the hook up and on radiator work in modesto  mines took a shit on me today and i want to get it fixed so i can make this show


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 21 2008, 05:50 PM~10921528
> *only one week away.
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 21 2008, 10:45 PM~10922965
> *anybody got the hook up and on radiator work in modesto   mines took a shit on me today and i want to get it fixed so i can make this show
> *


 :0


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 21 2008, 10:45 PM~10922965
> *anybody got the hook up and on radiator work in modesto   mines took a shit on me today and i want to get it fixed so i can make this show
> *


i had mine done back in the days at brownie muffler and radiator on 9th street call them up and get a quote, also hit up europa motors on oakdale road, they did some work on my old caddy i had. they good people, just call around and get some quotes. also one more, california radiator on hatch rd, they cheap.


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

i dont know if they have it in modesto, but when mine went out i ordered one from 1800 radiator, had it in an hour, and it was way cheaper than kragen or napa


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

thanx for the info  

im going to take it out today and take it to a few shops tommarow and see what its gonna run me

hopefully not to much so i can stil make this show


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jun 21 2008, 01:17 PM~10920702
> *both bro u know what i like. :biggrin:
> *


but I don't drink Smirnoffs like you :roflmao:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

so can we bring bbq's to this show?


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

SLM TTT :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jun 22 2008, 06:33 PM~10928086
> *so can we bring bbq's to this show?
> *



bring your PROPANE bbq pits & also your ice chest, but please no glass bottles or alcohol.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

sounds good, see you guys there!  :cheesy:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jun 22 2008, 11:03 PM~10929658
> *sounds good, see you guys there!  :cheesy:
> *


you hopping the box


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 19 2008, 10:49 PM~10911320
> *:wave:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats up Gabino? Ready for your little journey this weekend?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

good luck to you guys on the show


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> SLM TTT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> x63 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 22 2008, 11:07 PM~10929678
> *whats up Gabino? Ready for your little journey this weekend?
> *


AS READY AS I CAN GET :biggrin: 
HOPE THE GAS PRICE DONT GET TO HIGH :angry:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

who is going to hop?


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

HOPE ITS NOT TO FUCKIN HOT.

BUT THEN THE CHICKS WEAR LESS.


OOOOOOOHHHH YEEEEAAAHHHH.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jun 23 2008, 09:39 AM~10931477
> *HOPE ITS NOT TO FUCKIN HOT.
> 
> BUT THEN THE CHICKS WEAR LESS.
> ...




x2


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

is there anything crackin out there so like if i went up the day before would there be shit to do??

i mean id rather just wake up ealry and make the trip sunday if there aint shit to do saturday night. i dont wanna just chill in the hotel room all night


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

NOT IN WOODLAND. YOU COULD GO BACK TO SAC OR HIT UP CREEK CASINO


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I heard there were some stripper bars in Woodland?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 23 2008, 10:56 AM~10931996
> *I heard there were some stripper bars in Woodland?
> *


 :cheesy: now thats what im talkin bout :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 23 2008, 09:19 AM~10931018
> *who is going to hop?
> *



ARE YOU :wave:


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jun 11 2008, 09:44 AM~10845264
> *this shit needs to stop.
> i dont think i wanna take my kids now.
> this lowrider shit is about familia and friends.
> ...


i'm with you johnny :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

doubt it. money is tight and im goin on vacation next week plus those wheels on my car are like 8 years old and 2 of them popped from the heat and i need some new coils for the front. i will be towin some cars out there though



> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 23 2008, 01:05 AM~10929670
> *you hopping the box
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jun 23 2008, 01:49 PM~10933415
> *ARE YOU  :wave:
> *


no


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 23 2008, 02:55 PM~10933910
> *no
> *


i dont own tires big enuff to qualify


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigg ed dogg_@Jun 23 2008, 02:27 PM~10933704
> *i'm with you johnny :biggrin:
> *


GOOD SHIT.


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jun 23 2008, 08:39 AM~10931477
> *
> 
> BUT THEN THE CHICKS WEAR LESS.
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 22 2008, 07:11 PM~10927935
> *but I don't drink Smirnoffs like you  :roflmao:
> *


get it right eddie. he drinks california coolers in the 2 liters. lol :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 23 2008, 03:55 PM~10933910
> *no
> *



Me neither no plans on going :scrutinize:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 23 2008, 03:58 PM~10933934
> *i dont own tires big enuff to qualify
> *



That's a new excuse :dunno:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

speaking of chicks wearing less..
dont forget to bring your sunblock cuz its gonna be a hot one!! in the 90's!
:0


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i getting my radiator fixed so i will be there :biggrin: cant wait

seems like its gonna be a real good show


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 23 2008, 10:56 AM~10931996
> *I heard there were some stripper bars in Woodland?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jun 23 2008, 04:06 PM~10934446
> *That's a new excuse  :dunno:
> *


add it to that shirt of why i cant hop! there is plenty room on that 5x shirt of yours :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 22 2008, 11:02 PM~10929652
> *bring your PROPANE bbq pits & also your ice chest, but please no glass bottles or alcohol.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jun 23 2008, 03:09 PM~10934467
> *speaking of chicks wearing less..
> dont forget to bring your sunblock cuz its gonna be a hot one!!  in the 90's!
> :0
> *



yes mom, I'll make sure to pack my jacket too :roflmao:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 23 2008, 09:23 PM~10937653
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *



I know where I'll be for lunch :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

:biggrin:  waz up eddie u ready to drink out there


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

I'M READY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 23 2008, 10:54 PM~10937827
> *I'M READY!!!! :biggrin:
> *


waz up big pauly i know ur ready. :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Let's do this!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

East-Bay-Aztecas Will be in the HOUSE! Can't Wait!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 23 2008, 07:25 PM~10935536
> *add it to that shirt of why i cant hop! there is plenty room on that 5x shirt of yours :biggrin:
> *



I am down to a 3X since somebody has not paid up the 2 pizza's they owe me from a past hop they lost, I am not mentioning any names Tim aka Fonzy :wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im going this sunday to eat pizza meet us there at noon


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

sticks and stones may break my bones and soon my car will beat you  :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jun 23 2008, 04:01 PM~10934400
> *get it right eddie. he drinks california coolers in the 2 liters. lol  :biggrin:
> *






:0 :0 :0


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 24 2008, 11:15 AM~10939904
> *im going this sunday to eat pizza meet us there at noon
> *



Sounds good I will be there right after the hop :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 24 2008, 11:16 AM~10939920
> *sticks and stones may break my bones and soon my car will beat you  :biggrin:
> *



What you going to do buy a new car or have somebody else work on your car
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

You Know We Will Be There :biggrin:


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 17 2008, 08:17 PM~10892690
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> is that u??
> *










:yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 18 2008, 10:20 PM~10902833
> *TTT for:
> 
> - the haters
> ...




dammmmm wut's wrong wit da? I wanted 2 buy me 1 :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jun 24 2008, 12:32 PM~10940965
> *What you going to do buy a new car or have somebody else work on your car
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BLAH BLAH BLAH


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jun 24 2008, 12:30 PM~10940947
> *Sounds good I will be there right after the hop :biggrin:
> *


I THINK YOU MENT TO SAY RIGHT AFTER THE MONSTER TRUCK SHOW :biggrin: WILL GO RIGHT AFTER AS LONG AS THERE AINT NO FLATS ON THE WAY WE SHOULD MAKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Jun 24 2008, 12:45 PM~10941085
> *You Know We Will Be There :biggrin:
> *


see ya there


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 24 2008, 01:40 PM~10941582
> *dammmmm wut's wrong wit da? I wanted 2 buy me 1  :biggrin:
> *



i want to see this. can i be the first to take your pic on a scooter???  that way it can make it to the motivational tread :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

five more days.


ooooooohhhhhhhh ssshhhiiiiiiiitttttttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 24 2008, 02:53 PM~10942094
> *i want to see this.  can i be the first to take your pic on a scooter???    that way it can make it to the motivational tread :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *






:scrutinize: :scrutinize: c u on sun cabrones.........


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jun 24 2008, 03:18 PM~10942228
> *five more days.
> ooooooohhhhhhhh ssshhhiiiiiiiitttttttt
> *


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 24 2008, 01:51 PM~10941684
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH
> *





:wave:


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

I'll go out on a limb and say this will probably be one of the best shows in Northern Cali this year!!


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

see everybody there.. hno:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@Jun 24 2008, 06:39 PM~10943456
> *I'll go out on a limb and say this will probably be one of the best shows in Northern Cali this year!!
> *


i would go out on that limb with you and concur with that statement. but it might crack under my weight. :biggrin: :nono: 
fluffy females dont fall gracefully..


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jun 24 2008, 06:57 PM~10943605
> *i would go out on that limb with you and concur with that statement. but it might crack under my weight.    :biggrin: :nono:
> fluffy females dont fall gracefully..
> *


THE RAIDIO IS BLOWIN THIS SHOW UP :biggrin: JUST LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS OF CAL EXPO. HOPE THE CARS SHOW UP, CAUSE THE SPECTATORS ARE.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

CHICANO LEGACY c.c. of SAN FRANCISCO will be there!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jun 24 2008, 07:55 PM~10944022
> *THE RAIDIO IS BLOWIN THIS SHOW UP :biggrin:  JUST LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS OF CAL EXPO. HOPE THE CARS SHOW UP, CAUSE THE SPECTATORS ARE.
> *


X2


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

i can't wait for this show. :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

:nicoderm: When U headin up there Pauly? uffin:

Chico, Yuba, Stockton, you all rollin? :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jun 24 2008, 11:02 PM~10945679
> *i can't wait for this show. :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## freakytalezdotcom (Apr 18, 2003)

hmm


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

WE ARE THERE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 23 2008, 10:33 PM~10937712
> *I know where I'll be for lunch  :biggrin:
> *


we got u coverd


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Jun 24 2008, 06:41 PM~10943469
> *see everybody there..  hno:
> *




don't be scare chula :biggrin:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 25 2008, 07:23 AM~10947045
> *don't be scare chula  :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

NA'COLE WILL B REP 4 STREETLOW.OH AND LOOKS A LIL LIKE TILA :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 25 2008, 12:25 PM~10948955
> *NA'COLE WILL B REP 4 STREETLOW.OH AND LOOKS A LIL LIKE TILA :0
> 
> 
> ...



me la presentas :biggrin: 


ps make sure my wife is not around


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

MS RUTHIE SKYE WILL MOS DEF B N DA HOUSE. and r cochino's spokes model :uh:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 25 2008, 12:29 PM~10948993
> *me la presentas :biggrin:
> ps make sure my wife is not around
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i got u bro


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 25 2008, 12:32 PM~10949013
> *
> 
> MS RUTHIE SKYE WILL MOS DEF B N DA HOUSE. and r cochino's spokes model :uh:
> *





wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


:worship: :worship:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Jun 25 2008, 07:19 AM~10946780
> *WE ARE THERE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:

IMPAAAAAAAAAAAALLAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSS!!!!! :worship:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 25 2008, 12:32 PM~10949013
> *
> 
> MS RUTHIE SKYE WILL MOS DEF B N DA HOUSE. and r cochino's spokes model :uh:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 25 2008, 12:29 PM~10948993
> *me la presentas :biggrin:
> ps make sure my wife is not around
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 24 2008, 11:06 PM~10945700
> *:nicoderm: When U headin up there Pauly? uffin:
> 
> Chico, Yuba, Stockton, you all rollin? :cheesy:
> *


I'M HEADING OUT SATURDAY!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 25 2008, 12:32 PM~10949013
> *
> 
> MS RUTHIE SKYE WILL MOS DEF B N DA HOUSE. and r cochinos spokes model :uh:
> *


To all my fine vatos.. Leave your ladies at home, shine your ride and get that hair faded.. Cause there will definitely be some firme hinas all up and trough the Streetlow show and to the family men bring your bbq grills and lets match!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 24 2008, 02:40 PM~10941582
> *dammmmm wut's wrong wit da? I wanted 2 buy me 1  :biggrin:
> *


hahahahaha...fucking Eddie...I got a pic of me on one in Santa Barbara heheheh...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 25 2008, 06:20 PM~10951383
> *To all my fine vatos.. Leave your ladies at home, shine your ride and get that hair faded.. Cause there will definitely be some firme hinas all up and trough the Streetlow show and to the family men bring your bbq  grills and lets match!!! :biggrin:
> *


i dont have any hair :tears: :tears: -----i shave my shit...




speaking of shaving ---where are my naked pics :biggrin:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 25 2008, 05:20 PM~10951383
> *To all my fine vatos.. Leave your ladies at home, shine your ride and get that hair faded.. Cause there will definitely be some firme hinas all up and trough the Streetlow show and to the family men bring your bbq  grills and lets match!!! :biggrin:
> *


does that mean we will get to play if we leave the wife at home?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 25 2008, 06:25 PM~10951416
> *i dont have any hair  :tears:  :tears: -----i shave my shit...
> speaking of shaving ---where are my naked pics :biggrin:
> *


Fuck it! put some turtle wax on that head and shine it!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 25 2008, 06:26 PM~10951430
> *Fuck it! put some turtle wax on that head and shine it!!!
> *


I SHALL BUT WHAT ABOUT MY PICS


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 25 2008, 06:31 PM~10951454
> *I SHALL BUT WHAT ABOUT MY PICS
> *


What pics...?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jun 25 2008, 06:26 PM~10951421
> *does that mean we will get to play if we leave the wife at home?
> *


Mr. 66ragtop Thall shall not commit adultery... Its only eye candy. I highly doubt Streetlow will like to be responsible for breaking up happy homes...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 25 2008, 06:32 PM~10951471
> *What pics...?
> *


YOUR SPECIAL PICS THAT YOU ARE NICE ENOUGH TO SEND TO ME MY PM BOX


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 25 2008, 06:52 PM~10951630
> *YOUR SPECIAL PICS THAT YOU ARE NICE ENOUGH TO SEND TO ME MY PM BOX
> *


OH I see!!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 25 2008, 07:15 PM~10951803
> *OH I see!!!!
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: OH YES BABY

AND WHEN YOU SEND THEM TO ME -I WILL SEE


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 25 2008, 05:35 PM~10951489
> *Mr. 66ragtop Thall shall not commit adultery... Its only eye candy. I highly doubt Streetlow will like to be responsible for breaking up happy homes...
> *


Well, in that case, no sense in leaving the wife at home.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jun 25 2008, 07:53 PM~10952092
> *Well, in that case, no sense in leaving the wife at home.
> *


lol of course not bring her!!!!!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 25 2008, 06:35 PM~10951489
> *Mr. 66ragtop Thall shall not commit adultery... Its only eye candy. I highly doubt Streetlow will like to be responsible for breaking up happy homes...
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

for those that pre reg. we r havin a saturday move in form 10 am to 6 pm. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jun 25 2008, 08:54 PM~10952525
> *for those that pre reg. we r havin a saturday move in form 10 am to 6 pm. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 25 2008, 08:02 PM~10952157
> *lol of course bring her I was only kidding!!!!!
> *


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 25 2008, 07:00 AM~10946952
> *we got u coverd
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

where is my spare tire ????


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jun 25 2008, 08:54 PM~10952525
> *for those that pre reg. we r havin a saturday move in form 10 am to 6 pm. :biggrin:
> *


WE WILL BE THERE! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 25 2008, 06:35 PM~10951489
> *Mr. 66ragtop Thall shall not commit adultery... Its only eye candy. I highly doubt Streetlow will like to be responsible for breaking up happy homes...
> *




I don't know wut that is :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 25 2008, 12:25 PM~10948955
> *NA'COLE WILL B REP 4 STREETLOW.OH AND LOOKS A LIL LIKE TILA :0
> 
> 
> ...


Shes a coo chick, Hella down :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 26 2008, 08:17 AM~10954955
> *I don't know wut that is  :biggrin:
> *



si cabron tu la conoces como NALGADAS!!!!! as in " te vas a ver ls viejas y te agarran a NALGADAS" :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jun 26 2008, 12:07 PM~10955956
> *
> *


see you there bRO :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 25 2008, 06:35 PM~10951489
> *Mr. 66ragtop Thall shall not commit adultery... Its only eye candy. I highly doubt Streetlow will like to be responsible for breaking up happy homes...
> *


 :uh: You'd be surprised :roflmao:


JUST KIDDING! :0 :0 :0 :0 or am I?? :roflmao: hno: :nicoderm: :nono:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 25 2008, 05:37 PM~10951110
> *I'M HEADING OUT SATURDAY!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


Im thinkin Road Trip, PM me what you're thinkin :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 26 2008, 11:41 AM~10956265
> *si cabron  tu la conoces como NALGADAS!!!!!  as in  "  te vas a ver ls viejas y te agarran a NALGADAS" :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *





sssssssssh calla cabron :biggrin: r u going?


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigg ed dogg_@Jun 26 2008, 11:50 AM~10956358
> *see you there bRO  :thumbsup:
> *


see ya both


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Jun 24 2008, 11:45 AM~10941085
> *You Know We Will Be There :biggrin:
> *


For sure :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 26 2008, 12:19 PM~10956603
> *sssssssssh calla cabron  :biggrin:  r u going?
> *



aguevo :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 26 2008, 12:58 PM~10956929
> *aguevo :biggrin:
> *



c u there par de cabrones :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 25 2008, 06:20 PM~10951383
> *To all my fine vatos.. Leave your ladies at home, shine your ride and get that hair faded.. Cause there will definitely be some firme hinas all up and trough the Streetlow show and to the family men bring your bbq  grills and lets match!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 25 2008, 06:23 PM~10951406
> *hahahahaha...fucking Eddie...I got a pic of me on one in Santa Barbara heheheh...
> *



post da pic cabron :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 26 2008, 12:23 AM~10953718
> *Don't worry about it you’re not going anywhere
> 
> :nono: :dunno:*


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY BAYAREA WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jun 26 2008, 02:25 PM~10957578
> *ROLLERZ ONLY BAYAREA WILL BE THERE!!!!
> *


good shit


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> MY PICS BABY --WHERE ARE THEY


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> > MY PICS BABY --WHERE ARE THEY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Jun 26 2008, 01:42 PM~10956791
> *For sure  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 25 2008, 12:32 PM~10949013
> *
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

UCE WILL BE IN FULL AFFECTED!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jun 26 2008, 01:54 PM~10957331
> *Don't worry about it you’re not going anywhere
> 
> :nono:  :dunno:
> *


im going to go eat pizza sunday @12 noon :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 26 2008, 07:25 PM~10959661
> *im going to go eat pizza sunday @12 noon  :biggrin:
> *


dam you home quick lose all the money? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 26 2008, 03:52 PM~10958210
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


IM TELLING YOU -WHEN I SEE HER AT THE SHOW I WILL CALL HER OUT ON IT----IM GOING TO BE LIKE PLEASE BABY PLEASE 
























LET ME SPANK YOUR BOOTY :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 26 2008, 03:15 PM~10957971
> *x2
> *


how much u want 2 pay i got them not her. lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 26 2008, 09:10 PM~10960528
> *how much u want 2 pay i got them not her. lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i think hes talkin about nudes which i dont think she has :dunno:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 26 2008, 09:26 PM~10960679
> *i think hes talkin about nudes which i dont think she has :dunno:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :scrutinize:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 26 2008, 09:34 PM~10960756
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :scrutinize:
> *


u takin the cutttttttttttttty?????????????


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 26 2008, 09:26 PM~10960679
> *i think hes talkin about nudes which i dont think she has :dunno:
> *


What makes you think i dont have any??? I just dont think you guys are ready to see them


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 26 2008, 09:41 PM~10960838
> *What makes you think i dont have any??? I just dont think you guys are ready to see them
> *


cuz if u did i would have hit u up for a shoot already :0 

just got a new ring flash which means no shadows on the goods


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 26 2008, 09:43 PM~10960861
> *cuz if u did i would have hit u up for a shoot already  :0
> 
> just got a new ring flash which means no shadows on the goods
> *


 :0 :0 SWEET!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 26 2008, 09:41 PM~10960838
> *What makes you think i dont have any??? I just dont think you guys are ready to see them
> *




:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 26 2008, 09:47 PM~10960895
> *:0  :0 SWEET!!!
> *


TOTALLY!!! :biggrin: 

naw but for reals i dont know u do or if u dont :dunno: 

most females are insecure about their bodies but then again u dont seem insecure at all..


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 26 2008, 09:54 PM~10960973
> *TOTALLY!!! :biggrin:
> 
> naw but for reals i dont know u do or if u dont :dunno:
> ...


Nah.. not at all. To be honest.. I'm saving it for playboy,


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 26 2008, 09:56 PM~10961002
> *Nah.. not at all. To be honest.. I'm saving it for playboy,
> *


let me know when it hits the stands


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:  sup sky


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 26 2008, 09:58 PM~10961019
> *let me know when it hits the stands
> *


Probably never....lol We will see, not in a rush. I like to move slow.. REAL SLOW. make the moments last.. If you know what I mean.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jun 26 2008, 10:00 PM~10961039
> *:0  :biggrin:   sup sky
> *


Hey you!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 26 2008, 10:02 PM~10961053
> *Probably never....lol We will see, not in a rush. I like to move slow.. REAL SLOW. make the moments last.. If you know what I mean.
> *


i hear ya, u gotta crawl before you walk.

but walkin is nice, and it pays well too


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 26 2008, 10:02 PM~10961053
> *Probably never....lol We will see, not in a rush. I like to move slow.. REAL SLOW. make the moments last.. If you know what I mean.
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :around:you kazy lol :biggrin: puros maniacos in here :roflmao: :roflmao: all good do your thang


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 26 2008, 09:37 PM~10960792
> *u takin the cutttttttttttttty?????????????
> *


dont no yet


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 26 2008, 10:02 PM~10961053
> *Probably never....lol We will see, not in a rush. I like to move slow.. REAL SLOW. make the moments last.. If you know what I mean.
> *


 :uh: cochina :uh:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 26 2008, 09:41 PM~10960838
> *What makes you think i dont have any??? I just dont think you guys are ready to see them
> *


YOUR RIGHT --THOSE GUYS ARE NOT READY- BUT I AM SWEETNESS


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 26 2008, 10:02 PM~10961053
> *Probably never....lol We will see, not in a rush. I like to move slow.. REAL SLOW. make the moments last.. If you know what I mean.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :happysad:  


:biggrin: I GUESS IT WILL LAST TILL I GET MINE AND YOU GET YOURS ---THEN I GET A SANDWICH AND I GET MYSELF TO SLEEP :biggrin: 



THEN 14 MINUTES LATER IT IS ON AGAIN


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 26 2008, 10:02 PM~10961053
> *Probably never....lol We will see, not in a rush. I like to move slow.. REAL SLOW. make the moments last.. If you know what I mean.   *





:cheesy:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 26 2008, 11:18 PM~10961572
> *:uh: cochina :uh:
> *


And you like it!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 27 2008, 01:54 AM~10961983
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :happysad:
> :biggrin: I GUESS IT WILL LAST TILL  I GET MINE AND YOU GET YOURS ---THEN I GET A SANDWICH AND I GET MYSELF TO SLEEP :biggrin:
> THEN 14 MINUTES LATER IT IS ON AGAIN
> *


LMAO .. I was talking about getting on the cover of Playboy.. Sheesh! Does everything always involve sex?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

morning!!

so it looks like i will be up there tomorrow. if any body knows of anything to do hit me up. got a few shoots to do with toro during the day but after that its go time

waaaah-paaah! :biggrin:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigg ed dogg_@Jun 26 2008, 02:47 PM~10958175
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wut's da add 2 da fairgrounds?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Man, Its going down Sunday..
We got my favorite Dj Charlie Ramos spinning the one's and two's live, were gonna have the car hop at 1:00, Not to mention Too Short and Ray dogg is gonna be at grounds and the crazy bikini contest at 2:00.
Oh, and were having a beer garden for all you alcoholic's!!
Jump house for the little ones.
8 and under are free!!
And a early move in for all you car clubs.. So you can set up your rides the day before the show to avoid the long lines on sunday.. Ya feel me!!!
Who's all gonna be there?????????????????????????????
If you aint there.. I dont know where the hell you gonna be at?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 27 2008, 09:45 AM~10963377
> *wut's da add 2 da fairgrounds?
> *


Woodland fairgrounds
1125 East st
Woodland, CA 95776
Be there or be square!!! lol


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 27 2008, 09:54 AM~10963421
> *Woodland fairgrounds
> 1125 East st
> Woodland, CA 95776
> ...




gracias chula :biggrin:


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Jun 27 2008, 09:43 AM~10963064
> *:wave:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 27 2008, 09:47 AM~10963382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

fuck it is nice out here I'm going to pull da 64 vert n go take a cruise fuck work :biggrin: c u all sat n sun in Woodland


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 27 2008, 08:47 AM~10963382
> *Man, Its going down Sunday..
> We got my favorite Dj Charlie Ramos spinning the one's and two's live, were gonna have the car hop at 1:00, Not to mention Too Short and Ray dogg is gonna be at grounds and the crazy bikini contest at 2:00.
> Oh, and were having a beer garden for all you alcoholic's!!
> ...



8 & under is free with paying adult


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

I WILL BE THERE. SMOKE OR NO SMOKE. FUCK IT. ILL BE THE DUDE WITH THE GAS MASK ON.


----------



## Rock Hard (Jun 3, 2008)

2 days till show Time.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jun 27 2008, 12:03 PM~10964305
> *I WILL BE THERE. SMOKE OR NO SMOKE. FUCK IT. ILL BE THE DUDE WITH THE GAS MASK ON.
> 
> *


That what im talking about!!!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

]

Man, Its going down Sunday..
*We* got my favorite Dj Charlie Ramos spinning the one's and two's live, *we*re gonna have the car hop at 1:00, Not to mention Too Short and Ray dogg is gonna be at grounds and the crazy bikini contest at 2:00.
Oh, and *we*re having a beer garden for all you alcoholic's!!
Jump house for the little ones.
12 and under are free!!
And a early move in for all you car clubs.. So you can set up your rides the day before the show to avoid the long lines on sunday.. Ya feel me!!!
Who's all gonna be there?????????????????????????????
If you aint there.. I dont know where the hell you gonna be at?
[/quote]


I DIDN'T KNOW YOU WERE FRENCH, WITH ALL THIS WE-WE YOU'RE SPEAKING.... :0 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 27 2008, 11:55 AM~10964237
> *fuck it is nice out here I'm going to pull da 64 vert n go take a cruise fuck work  :biggrin:  c u all sat n sun in Woodland
> *


 :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 27 2008, 04:17 PM~10966056
> *That what im talking about!!!!!
> *


STOP BY N SAY HI TO THE ROLLERZ ONLY GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> ]
> 
> Man, Its going down Sunday..
> *We* got my favorite Dj Charlie Ramos spinning the one's and two's live, *we*re gonna have the car hop at 1:00, Not to mention Too Short and Ray dogg is gonna be at grounds and the crazy bikini contest at 2:00.
> ...


I DIDN'T KNOW YOU WERE FRENCH, WITH ALL THIS WE-WE YOU'RE SPEAKING.... :0 :biggrin: :uh:
[/quote]
I thought you knew.." te de suite, como telavue?


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

you know what i don't like. when people start talkin like they are staff. :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jun 27 2008, 06:12 PM~10966558
> *you know what i don't like. when people start talkin like  they are staff. :biggrin:
> *


Hmm???
As long as they know what there talking about and there hyping up the crowd.. any non Streetlow crew can promote!!!
We all want the best for this show!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 27 2008, 11:57 AM~10964259
> *8 & under is free with paying adult
> *



Thats what my sources told me to say on the radio this morning. (102.5) Sorry guys... It must of been a typo..... lmao. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I'm only human!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 27 2008, 07:28 PM~10966920
> *Thats what my sources told me to say on the radio this morning. (102.5) Sorry guys... It must of been a typo..... lmao. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I'm only human!
> *




so for kids over 8 say Ruthie Skye u get in 4 free :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 26 2008, 03:52 PM~10958210
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :0 HER HANDS LOOK KINDA "VATOISH" QUE NO!!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 27 2008, 08:34 AM~10963010
> *LMAO .. I was talking about getting on the cover of Playboy.. Sheesh! Does everything always involve sex?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jun 27 2008, 07:33 PM~10966937
> *:0
> :0 HER HANDS LOOK KINDA "VATOISH" QUE NO!!!!
> *




How about now?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 27 2008, 07:43 PM~10966990
> *How about now?
> 
> *






:0


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 27 2008, 07:46 PM~10966996
> *:0
> *


What's up my COCHINOS!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 27 2008, 07:43 PM~10966990
> *How about now?
> 
> *


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

On our way to Woodland, everyone drive safe, we'll see you guys there. We'll be bbq'ing at the fairgrounds today having some cold ones, hit us up.


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 27 2008, 06:28 PM~10966612
> *Hmm???
> As long as they know what there talking about and there hyping up the crowd.. any non Streetlow crew can promote!!!
> We all want the best for this show!!!!!
> *


Well put Ruthie...keep up the good work promoting to make this the best show ever!


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

IMPALAS WILL BE IN DA HOUSE


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 27 2008, 06:52 PM~10967022
> *What's up my COCHINOS!!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jun 27 2008, 04:38 PM~10966432
> *STOP BY N SAY HI TO THE ROLLERZ ONLY GUYS :biggrin:
> 
> *


YUP DATS RITE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

HAVE FUN DONT THINK IM GONNA MAKE IT!!!

AND I REALLY HOPE ALL OF YOUR CARS GET JUDGED & YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR

:werd:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

cant wait see you all tomorrow


----------



## NATHIZZLE (Sep 10, 2007)

bringin tha 66 out!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

seeya in the morning !!!!!


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Boulevard Image is already in the house.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Jun 28 2008, 10:22 PM~10972668
> * Boulevard Image is already in the house.
> *


So is Impalas!! :biggrin: I hope more people show up tomorrow than today  It was cool no one in your way while doing set up but pretty dismle as far as cars. I hope its better tomorrow


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 28 2008, 10:52 PM~10972824
> *So is Impalas!! :biggrin: I hope more people show up tomorrow than today  It was cool no one in your way while doing set up but pretty dismle as far as cars. I hope its better tomorrow
> *



PEOPLE PROBABLY TIRED OF NOT GETTIN THERE CARS JUDGED,THAT COULD BE ONE OF THE PROBLEMS!!! :angry:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Jun 28 2008, 10:22 PM~10972668
> * Boulevard Image is already in the house.
> *




seen u guys there car were looking great


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

On the way out with the wifey.....see everyone there.


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 26 2008, 08:56 PM~10961002
> *Nah.. not at all. To be honest.. I'm saving it for playboy,
> *


 :roflmao: :loco:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

[BROWN SOCIETY] CEN. CAL IN THE HOUSE :worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

pics??? :biggrin:


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

View My Video


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 29 2008, 08:10 PM~10976813
> *pics??? :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jun 29 2008, 08:58 PM~10977210
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


X3 :nicoderm:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

anyone have any more pics couldn't make the show.


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

from the cell phone haven't loaded the pics from the digital camera yet.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

nice


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

lost my phone at the award ceramony i was in the front if anyone has it or maybe there kid took it ---give it back it is a motorola roker phone it had a 49er cover on it



i know it to be someone in a club. all spectators were gone by then


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

any pics


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

So how was the concert?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i had a good time. great show!! and i met a lot of people and seen alot of old friends.

i had fun

and to top it all of, i got 2nd place

thanx for the good show streetlow


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jun 29 2008, 09:40 PM~10977582
> *So how was the concert?
> *


good enough for 4 fights :0


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Had a good weekend out there. Saturday was coo as fuck, kicked it with the staff and qued it up.Sunday was hotter but the show had a great turn out!!

El raider thanks for the shades bro  

Pauly- rest your ankle and no more golf carts for awhile evil knievel

vero aka chole - :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

Manuel - your 1 funny dude bro. i got that pic for you too bro. just gotta upload it.

Eddie - Dont listen to manuel bro you aint that short.

Toro - you slacker showin up all late saturday. oh and thanks for wakin my up saturday night fucker!

Ruthie it was nice to finally meet you in person  

Everyone else i hope you had as good of time as me :cheesy:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 29 2008, 08:43 PM~10977598
> *i had a good time. great show!! and i met a lot of people and seen alot of old friends.
> 
> i had fun
> ...


Congratulations on placing 2nd. Good to hear it was a good time. To bad about the 4 fights at the concert.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

if anyone has my phone and does not turn it back to me---i say Karma is a mutha. 


i hope you and your children get ass raped


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 29 2008, 10:02 PM~10977748
> *if anyone has my phone and does not turn it back to me---i say Karma is a mutha.
> i hope you and your children get ass raped
> *


 :0 

THAT'S VICIOUS TITO


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 29 2008, 10:02 PM~10977748
> *if anyone has my phone and does not turn it back to me---i say Karma is a mutha.
> i hope you and your children get ass raped
> *


A reward rather than a threat may help you get it back


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

it was fun good show


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 29 2008, 10:04 PM~10977752
> *:0
> 
> THAT'S VICIOUS TITO
> *


  I KNOW BUT ---I HATE TO SAY IT MY LIFE IS IN THAT PHONE ALL MY NUMBERS AND PICS OF MY SON AT THE GAME LAST WEEKEND AND TODAYS CAR SHOW ---I HAVE 3 JOBS AND AM ALWAYS ON THE PHONE WITH CO-WORKERS . I KNOW WHAT I SAID WAS BAD BUT WHEN IT WAS TOOK ONLY PEOPLE WAITING FOR TROPHIES WERE THERE


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 29 2008, 10:05 PM~10977764
> *A reward rather than a threat may help you get it back
> *


YOU ARE RIGHT $100 NO QUESTIONS ASKED PLEASE IF SOMEONE HAS MY PHONE I WOULD LIKE IT BACK


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

I FEEL YA HOPEFULLY SOMEONE HAS THE HEART IT GIVE IT BACK.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Had a good time...great show!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 29 2008, 09:43 PM~10977598
> *i had a good time. great show!! and i met a lot of people and seen alot of old friends.
> 
> i had fun
> ...


hey fool it was nice meeting u


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

ANYMORE PICS


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Just got home, Show was off the hook......


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

had alota fun 2day, its was a great show.


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

hopp pics or vids lol


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

The show was way cool. Too $hort tore it up on stage. The cars, the clubs, the people it was all good. The models were hella skinny. there were some cool ones but i wanted to offer some of them some nachos.


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jun 29 2008, 11:29 PM~10978306
> *The show was way cool.  Too $hort tore it up on stage.  The cars, the clubs, the people it was all good.  The models were hella skinny.  there were some cool ones but i wanted to offer some of them some nachos.
> *


Chole was there looking better than any model there, the original slm mami!!!!!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jun 29 2008, 11:10 PM~10978172
> *Just got home, Show was off the hook......
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: uffin:


----------



## Grand_Marquis_82 (Jul 3, 2006)

Where the pics?


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

had a great time.

hot as hell thou. my fuckin head is hella red.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

ON MY WAY TO SACRAMENTO FROM LOS ANGELES TO MAKE MY DELIVERY I SAW THIS PENAL FROM THE SOSIOS C.C 








ON MY WAY BACK TO LOS ANGELES I SAW THIS CADDY








MAN THATS THE SECOUND CAR SHOW I HAVE MISSED WHEN IM UP THERE .
MISSED OUT ON CROWN OF LIFE CAR SHOW ,AND NOW THIS ONE


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 29 2008, 10:49 PM~10978026
> *hey fool it was nice meeting u
> *


nice meeting you too


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

PICS


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jun 29 2008, 10:29 PM~10978306
> *The show was way cool.  Too $hort tore it up on stage.  The cars, the clubs, the people it was all good.  The models were hella skinny.  there were some cool ones but i wanted to offer some of them some nachos.
> *



way to skinny i wish i had some cheese burgers to give them they need a few pound :biggrin:  

cool ass show
it was so nice havn a building with a/c and frank hookn it up with the music


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

ON MY WAY TO SACRAMENTO FROM LOS ANGELES TO MAKE MY DELIVERY I SAW THIS PANEL FROM THE SOCIOS C.C 









*Right on Homie  *


----------



## Sac City Roller (Mar 4, 2008)

SHE MUST BE DRUNK..................P.B. PLEASE :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 29 2008, 09:10 PM~10977336
> *lost my phone at the award ceramony i was in the front if anyone has it or maybe there kid took it ---give it back it is a motorola roker phone it had a 49er cover on it
> i know it to be someone in a club.  all spectators were gone by then
> *


MAYBE THE STAFF PICKED UP BY MISTAKE! YOU SAID IT HAD A NINER COVER ON IT, RIGHT? I WOULD OF THOUGHT IT WAS GARBAGE TOO!!!!!!!! J/K :0 :biggrin:  

HOPE YOU FIND IT BRO! I'VE BEEN THERE BEFORE TOO.


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hop Pics !!!


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 30 2008, 06:21 AM~10979076
> *ON MY WAY TO SACRAMENTO FROM LOS ANGELES TO MAKE MY DELIVERY I SAW THIS PENAL FROM THE SOSIOS C.C
> 
> 
> ...


Thats my homie Joe. :thumbsup:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 30 2008, 07:24 AM~10979691
> *MAYBE THE STAFF PICKED UP BY MISTAKE! YOU SAID IT HAD A NINER COVER ON IT, RIGHT? I WOULD OF THOUGHT IT WAS GARBAGE TOO!!!!!!!! J/K :0  :biggrin:
> 
> HOPE YOU FIND IT BRO! I'VE BEEN THERE BEFORE TOO.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:  :rofl: :rofl: :nicoderm:

sorry had to laugh hope u get it back


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

hey i would like to say thanks 2 the intire street low staff . 
and GILBERT CHAVEZ 4 HAVING THE O.G.RIDER CREW OUT THERE FILMING AGAIN. 
this was a great show. like iv always said if you have'nt been 2 a street low show , you have'nt really been to a low rider car show. its like a blast from the past, 
this show was off the hook. man i cant tell you. there was like two hundred fine ass chicks there. i even seen to fine ass white chicks having sex in the mens rest room they even got cought buy the cops doing so, that was some crazy shit. the hop was good. 
the intertainment was great on stagg. 5,000's of people were there and like 700.00 hundred cars its seems. the show was packed. it was a long drive for me and my crew , but it was all worth it. 
i had a blast that day, they even had a beer guarden, 
i was sorry the show end'ed so soon, 
STREET LOW SHOWS ARE THE FUCKING BEST, NO DOUGHT. 
AND THATS JUST KEEEPING IT REAL. .
late from tony parker. the real O.G.RIDER   :0


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jun 29 2008, 11:45 PM~10978394
> *Chole was there looking better than any model there, the original slm mami!!!!!
> *


Any pics


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jun 29 2008, 11:45 PM~10978394
> *Chole was there looking better than any model there, the original slm mami!!!!!
> *


Chole :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 28 2008, 11:05 PM~10972873
> *PEOPLE PROBABLY TIRED OF NOT GETTIN THERE CARS JUDGED,THAT COULD BE ONE OF THE PROBLEMS!!!  :angry:
> *


just wondering at what show didnt you get judged at?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64+Jun 29 2008, 09:10 PM~10977336-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 30 2008, 10:50 AM~10980552
> *dammmmmmmmm pito that was yours  :0  I picked that shit up and put it on the trash  :biggrin:
> *


hey Jess just want to THANKS everything yesterday, also tell your wife my wife loved the purse. THANKS again see you in Monterey :thumbsup:


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

SID TOO$HORT PERFORM


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice show - alittle long - also GIVE TITO'S PHONE BACK


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Just wanted 2 thank STREETLOW for another great show and can't wait for the Monterey show


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 30 2008, 11:01 AM~10980616
> *hey Jess just want to THANKS everything yesterday, also tell your wife my wife loved the purse. THANKS again see you in Monterey :thumbsup:
> *



no problem homie, glad 2 c every 1 got home safe


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 30 2008, 10:21 AM~10980769
> *Just wanted 2 thank STREETLOW for another great show and can't wait for the Monterey show
> *


ill see you at the one


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 30 2008, 11:27 AM~10980826
> *no problem homie, glad 2 c every 1 got home safe
> *


 :thumbsup: got home at about 3am freakin tired :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey!!! TITO,

I got your phone and I've been calling all the girls and lady's asking for some big cuchinouthos. Some of them been calling me some bad names and all I wanted was some head Oh Shit!! they think it's you. My bad bro haahahaaaaaahaa!!!

I hope you find your phone or somebody gives it back but if it was my grandson I would just claim it a lost he probably dug a hole and buried for fun.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

on behalf of the StreetLow familia I would like to thank everyone who showed up & continues to keep the lowriding lifestyle alive. It was a very good show, alot of nice rides & alot of folks walked through the front gate. There where alot of vendors selling alot of quality products & alot of nice ladies walking around. Too Short was a little late but he put on a cool show. At the end we had a couple of minor incidents but we took care them. Over all a great show, once again thanks to everyone who supported the show. We'll see everybody in Monterey on July 20th.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 30 2008, 11:41 AM~10980979
> *on behalf of the StreetLow familia I would like to thank everyone who showed up & continues to keep the lowriding lifestyle alive.  It was a very good show, alot of nice rides & alot of folks walked through the front gate.  There where alot of vendors selling alot of quality products & alot of nice ladies walking around. Too Short was a little late but he put on a cool show. At the end we had a couple of minor incidents but we took care them.  Over all a great show, once again thanks to everyone who supported the show. We'll see everybody in Monterey on July 20th.
> *




hey who were those old farts that crush into that pole, that shit was funny 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

PICS PICS PICS


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

Sorry for the poor quality...used my camera phone!


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

Just had to throw this one in!
:biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slimjezzy_@Jun 30 2008, 12:12 PM~10981679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn Chole was looking good :biggrin:


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

Crazy ass looking vans....noticed them from a mile away!


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

~Some of the girls at the show~


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

~I'll let someone else post some pic's~

:biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slimjezzy_@Jun 30 2008, 01:19 PM~10981751
> *~I'll let someone else post some pic's~
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


IF U GOT MORE, :biggrin: POST IT UP


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

pics??


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanx to STREETLOW MAG for another great show!. good turnout, nice weather, what else can you ask for. And thanx to *84 CUTTY* for bringing the models!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Here's some pics I took.


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slimjezzy_@Jun 30 2008, 01:06 PM~10981625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: I KNOW SHE WANTS ME :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanx again STREETLOWMAG! seeya at the next one


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 30 2008, 03:04 PM~10982757
> *Thanx to STREETLOW MAG for another great show!. good turnout, nice weather, what else can you ask for. And thanx to 84 CUTTY bring the models!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: anytime bro


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 30 2008, 03:48 PM~10983108
> *:wave: anytime bro
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Damn looks like i missed a good one .... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 30 2008, 04:31 PM~10983457
> *Damn looks like i missed a good one ....  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 30 2008, 04:31 PM~10983457
> *Damn looks like i missed a good one ....  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


:yes:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb285/c...woodland121.jpg[/img]


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

:0  :0 :   ; :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jun 30 2008, 11:36 AM~10980927
> *Hey!!! TITO,
> 
> I got your phone and I've been calling all the girls and lady's asking for some big cuchinouthos. Some of them been calling me some bad names and all I wanted was some head Oh Shit!! they think it's you. My bad bro haahahaaaaaahaa!!!
> ...


     


im getting no more head----


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 30 2008, 03:13 PM~10982835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 30 2008, 10:50 AM~10980552
> *dammmmmmmmm pito that was yours  :0  I picked that shit up and put it on the trash  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:  :angry:  



and thats why u will be ASS RAPED BY MIDGETS


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 30 2008, 03:13 PM~10982835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic of Shops Laggard (74 Caprice) Chicanolegacysf


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Jun 30 2008, 11:19 AM~10980744
> *Nice show - alittle long - also GIVE TITO'S PHONE BACK
> *


  THANKS


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

come and see RUTHIE SKYE and MS TASTE n monterey ur next streetlow show


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

RUTHIE was so HOT she had to cool her self off. :0 no cochino's had water 4 her 2 keep going :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

MS TASTE LOOKIN HOT.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

RUTHIE SKYE ALWATS HOT.


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 29 2008, 09:44 PM~10977617
> *Had a good weekend out there. Saturday was coo as fuck, kicked it with the staff and qued it up.Sunday was hotter but the show had a great turn out!!
> 
> El raider thanks for the shades bro
> ...



no shit lol. i was hella mad at him, but at least we were in and out of woodland memorial hospital was like 2 hours.. lol not like san jose were at valley med you have to be on fire to be seen sooner. i couldnt stop laughing when i heard manuel riding shotgun stayed on the golf cart and crashed into the fence with his foot still on the gas pedal from the passenger side..


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

ANYONE HAVE PICS OR VIDEO OF THE HOP


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

WHAT HAPPENED TO PAULY


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 29 2008, 10:44 PM~10977617
> *Had a good weekend out there. Saturday was coo as fuck, kicked it with the staff and qued it up.Sunday was hotter but the show had a great turn out!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 30 2008, 06:40 PM~10983939
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO PAULY</span>
> *



Sounds like a flying ankle dive off of the pimpmobile :0  


<span style=\'color:green\'>Didnt take too many pics, all off my cellphone. 

Here is the view of the stage as it was built, got there and parked our rides by the barn (shade) pretty much sat there all day  :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Oops :0 Guess I should have resized... sorry new phone :biggrin: 
We had a good view for the concerts... beautiful women and fights :angry: Good show :thumbsup: Hope the idiots didnt have a negative effect for future shows. 

See anthonysj1 I was going to take some shots of your bike but you said no pics for layitlow :0 and then I completly forgot to get some 

Congrats on the wins Danny, Joe, Vic, Amador :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Jun 30 2008, 04:52 PM~10983603
> *Nice pic of Shops Laggard (74 Caprice) Chicanolegacysf
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 30 2008, 06:18 PM~10984202
> *Oops  :0 Guess I should have resized... sorry new phone  :biggrin:
> We had a good view for the concerts... beautiful women and fights  :angry: Good show :thumbsup: Hope the idiots didnt have a negative effect for future shows.
> 
> ...


yea right you were to buzy looking at all the ho's :roflmao: :roflmao: Its all good hommie maybe some one else took pics of it :biggrin: Cuz I forgot my camera at home so I didnt get no pics


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 30 2008, 06:18 PM~10984202
> *Oops  :0 Guess I should have resized... sorry new phone  :biggrin:
> We had a good view for the concerts... beautiful women and fights  :angry: Good show :thumbsup: Hope the idiots didnt have a negative effect for future shows.
> 
> ...


nice to meet you


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey to all my lowrider family,made it out to the show on sunday.depresses but still made it.A car cut me off had to slam on my brakes, two straps broke on the car i was towing,and the hopper came through the back of my suburban.I recommend double checking all you straps, and towing supplies before you take off.thankfully my family wasnt hurt.So we still came out to show our support.Here is some pics of the damage 

SOCIOS CAR CLUB

SACRAMENTO CHAPTER


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

ANYBODY HAVE PIC'S OF THE BIKINI CONTEST :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Jun 30 2008, 06:50 PM~10984437
> *Hey to all my lowrider family,made it out to the show on sunday.depresses but still made it.A car cut me off had to slam on my brakes, two straps broke on the car i was towing,and the hopper came through the back of my suburban.I recommend double checking all you straps, and towing supplies before you take off.thankfully my family wasnt hurt.So we still came out to show our support.Here is some pics of the damage
> 
> SOCIOS CAR CLUB
> ...


Good thing everyone was alright. That would have scared the shit out of me.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Jun 30 2008, 06:53 PM~10984452
> *ANYBODY HAVE PIC'S OF THE BIKINI CONTEST :dunno:
> *


no bikini contest dum asses started fightin towards the end of too shorts concert. :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

it was a cool show...Streetlow knows how to do it


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 30 2008, 06:18 PM~10984202
> *Oops  :0 Guess I should have resized... sorry new phone  :biggrin:
> We had a good view for the concerts... beautiful women and fights  :angry: Good show :thumbsup: Hope the idiots didnt have a negative effect for future shows.
> 
> ...


Thanks Johnny from UCE cc...Stay  Bro


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jun 30 2008, 07:26 PM~10984680
> *it was a cool show...Streetlow knows how to do it
> *



Congrats on the 1st place!


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slimjezzy_@Jun 30 2008, 01:12 PM~10981679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damm Chole looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 30 2008, 05:40 PM~10983934
> *ANYONE HAVE PICS OR VIDEO OF THE HOP
> *


you know i get video but i sat this one out this time :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

I know there is more pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

;54


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 30 2008, 07:00 PM~10984987
> *Congrats on the 1st place!
> *


thanks bro...thanks for letting me hold your camera :biggrin: i needed a workout


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 30 2008, 08:34 PM~10985421
> *;54
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jun 30 2008, 06:26 PM~10984260
> *yea right you were to buzy looking at all the ho's  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Its all good hommie maybe some one else took pics of it  :biggrin:  Cuz I forgot my camera at home so I didnt get no pics
> *


Whats up Homie it was cool Meeting you, your bike is bad ass homie ill uploed some pics and post them.... :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 30 2008, 05:18 PM~10984202
> *Oops  :0 Guess I should have resized... sorry new phone  :biggrin:
> We had a good view for the concerts... beautiful women and fights  :angry: Good show :thumbsup: Hope the idiots didnt have a negative effect for future shows.
> 
> ...


 :angry: thanks for picking me up 4 da show homie. gonna have shit on big sleeps :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

MAN I CANT GET MY PIC ANY BIGGER!!!


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

California Lifestyles


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@Jun 30 2008, 09:00 PM~10985696
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


HEY YOU............ I DIDNT SEE U AT WOODLAND


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 30 2008, 09:19 PM~10985906
> *HEY YOU............ I DIDNT SEE U AT WOODLAND
> *


I just went 4 ta car hop i waz at ta pit and then i left . :angry: :angry:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Tight Trike








Hawian Punch








Rollerz-Bay Area (where was Sac)








Nice setup
























Love this Bike








Look'n good Danny-USE


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> Had a good weekend out there. Saturday was coo as fuck, kicked it with the staff and qued it up.Sunday was hotter but the show had a great turn out!!
> 
> El raider thanks for the shades bro
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> > Had a good weekend out there. Saturday was coo as fuck, kicked it with the staff and qued it up.Sunday was hotter but the show had a great turn out!!
> >
> > El raider thanks for the shades bro
> >
> > ...


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

HEY LOOK IT'S MY CAR! Thanks for posting a picture! We had a good time!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

any more pics


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 30 2008, 03:19 PM~10982877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

that truck was SICCCKKK!!!!!!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Comadre_@Jun 30 2008, 09:35 PM~10986048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I got the Picture of your club with the trophy,s will post pic soon. It was cool meeting your club at the park.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 30 2008, 03:55 PM~10983623
> *come and see RUTHIE SKYE and MS TASTE n monterey  ur next streetlow show
> 
> 
> *


Damn........Look at that roof sink. Who cares, she is hot!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Last one.....


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

On Behalf of Aztecas Car Club! Thanks 4 a GOOD ASS show. C U Guys in MONTEREY~


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jun 30 2008, 10:19 PM~10986429
> *Damn........Look at that roof sink. Who cares, she is hot!
> *


I keep for gettin that when they chop the the T tops, how weak they get if they dont re-inforce. Sorry... I hope whos ever cady that was ... bent back? He said it was okay!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

dammmm thats the love vannnn huh??


thats the real love machine good shit homie


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 30 2008, 10:27 PM~10986489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS A FU ING MISSION !!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 30 2008, 11:01 PM~10986752
> *dammmm thats the love vannnn huh??
> thats the real love machine good shit homie
> *


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Whats Up Ruthie! Good seeing you yesterday!


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 30 2008, 11:20 PM~10986880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS MY FAVORITE WORD!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

MOST or pretty much ALL of these girls are grose :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Jun 30 2008, 11:00 PM~10987047
> *MOST or pretty much ALL  of these girls are grose :barf:  :biggrin:
> *


 Man.......thought I was the only one who thought that :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hard Kandy'63_@Jun 30 2008, 11:02 PM~10987053
> *Man.......thought I was the only one who thought that :biggrin:
> *


*2
:rofl:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 30 2008, 09:12 PM~10985841
> *
> 
> *


..... :wave: :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

any luck with your phone Tito?


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hard Kandy'63_@Jul 1 2008, 12:02 AM~10987053
> *Man.......thought I was the only one who thought that :biggrin:
> *






:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 1 2008, 01:32 AM~10987276
> *any luck with your phone Tito?
> *


NO ---I MEAN THE REASON IM PISSED IS CAUSE EVERYONE THAT WAS AROUND WHEN I LOST IT -ARE CLUB GUYS, ALL DIFFERENT CLUBS , BUT STILL IN THE SAME FAMILY 

AND THAT SUCKS THAT SOMEONE WOULD KEEP IT, I MEAN THEY CAN KEEP THE PHONE IF THEY NEED THAT BAD , BUT MAIL ME THE SIM CARD AND CHIP GOT MY NUMBERS AND MORE IMPORTANT PICKS OF MY SON FROM DEIFFERENT AGES THAT I LOVE


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Jul 1 2008, 02:00 AM~10987047
> *MOST or pretty much ALL  of these girls are grose :barf:  :biggrin:
> *



I saw a lot of skinny girls or 15 year olds. There were some that looked cool so I'm not trippin. The dancers were definitely cool.


----------



## Sac City Roller (Mar 4, 2008)

GO TO ARDEN MALL ON A WEEKEND, YOU'LL SEE BETTER GIRLS THERE............THERE WAS A LOT OF COTTAGE CHEESE AT THE SHOW.... :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jun 30 2008, 05:21 PM~10983818
> *no shit lol. i was hella mad at him, but at least we were in and out of woodland memorial hospital was like 2 hours.. lol not like san jose were at valley med you have to be on fire to be seen sooner. i couldnt stop laughing when i heard manuel riding shotgun stayed on the golf cart and crashed into the fence with his foot still on the gas pedal from the passenger side..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Fuckin manuel had me rollin

he was like naw i wasnt that drunk :ugh:


----------



## Sac City Roller (Mar 4, 2008)

ALSO THE LOVE VAN, YOU HAVE TO HAVE SOME STANDARDS BRO..........YOU CANNOT LET ANY FAT , UGLY, SWEATY BITCH HOP IN.................! THAT IS BAD FOR THE REP........... :roflmao:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 30 2008, 10:14 PM~10985851
> *
> 
> *


aw shit...some of the main cochinos right there......... :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 30 2008, 05:54 PM~10984039
> *sup Nasy......
> 
> man...I was suppossed to leave home at 11 am..didn't get going til almost 3..had 3 shoots set up...did 2 and man...they came out sick as hell with the lighting...left the show at 5 to finish up the last shoot and was a nice one too......it was coo kicking it with you again Stevie...how's Nick..he looked a lil lost yesterday    yea yea I know blame it on me..heheheheh.....and if I had showed up early...you would have been tired on sunday trying to stay up...hahahahahahah......
> ...


Whats up Brotha!! i know it was just like old times back in the street customs and TLM days  

Nick is coo uffin:. i think i spooked his ass goin home cuz i was smashin doin like 95 all the way home


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> > Had a good weekend out there. Saturday was coo as fuck, kicked it with the staff and qued it up.Sunday was hotter but the show had a great turn out!!
> >
> > El raider thanks for the shades bro
> >
> ...


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 30 2008, 09:15 PM~10985871
> *MAN I CANT GET MY PIC ANY BIGGER!!!
> *


nice meeting ya. u 1 hot chick


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

who is this young freak


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 1 2008, 07:28 AM~10988241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


her name is Yamil


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 1 2008, 08:37 AM~10988282
> *her name is Yummy Yamil
> *


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 30 2008, 09:12 PM~10985841
> *
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 30 2008, 04:55 PM~10983623
> *come and see RUTHIE SKYE and MS TASTE n monterey  ur next streetlow show
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 30 2008, 09:15 PM~10985159
> *you know i get video but i sat this one out this time  :biggrin:
> *


I heard your reason for not showing up was your dump was is in the shop getting repaired :tears:

That’s a new excuse to add to my shirt :0 :biggrin: 

You still should of went to the show to video or was your camera in the shop too?

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 1 2008, 08:07 AM~10988137
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Fuckin manuel had me rollin
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 30 2008, 05:54 PM~10984039
> *......
> see you monterey weekend but it all starts saturday with the Impalas car club and New Style car club fun in the sun in Modesto...
> *


:nicoderm: Isn't that what you said last year? :roflmao: I don't remember seeing U there!! :cheesy: :nono: Well, hope U make it!! and you better not bring any bitches that I have to smack :roflmao: :angel:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 1 2008, 09:46 AM~10988943
> *:nicoderm:  Isn't that what you said last year? :roflmao: I don't remember seeing U there!! :cheesy: :nono: Well, hope U make it!! and you better not bring any bitches that I have to smack :roflmao: :angel:
> *


wowwwwwwwwwwww :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 1 2008, 08:28 AM~10988241
> *
> 
> 
> ...





another happy customer :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jun 30 2008, 06:26 PM~10984260
> *yea right you were to buzy looking at all the ho's  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Its all good hommie maybe some one else took pics of it  :biggrin:  Cuz I forgot my camera at home so I didnt get no pics
> *


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Jul 1 2008, 11:05 AM~10989125
> *wowwwwwwwwwwww :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jun 30 2008, 05:21 PM~10983818
> *no shit lol. i was hella mad at him, but at least we were in and out of woodland memorial hospital was like 2 hours.. lol not like san jose were at valley med you have to be on fire to be seen sooner. i couldnt stop laughing when i heard manuel riding shotgun stayed on the golf cart and crashed into the fence with his foot still on the gas pedal from the passenger side..
> *


After.... Chingao Pauly


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sac City Roller_@Jul 1 2008, 08:06 AM~10988124
> *GO TO ARDEN MALL ON A WEEKEND, YOU'LL SEE BETTER GIRLS THERE............THERE WAS A LOT OF COTTAGE CHEESE AT THE SHOW.... :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

any more pics of the hop


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

YO MY PEEPS ROLLERZ ONLY WAS THERE , MY EURO TOOK 2ND PLACE AGAIN , WANT TO SEE A TRIKE THAT WOULD TURN YOUR HEADS ALL DAY COME TO THE MONTEREY SHOW , ROLLERZ ONLY TRIKE ,


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

RUTHY; :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
HI GIRL FROM YOUR NIEBORHOOD LOWRIDER,


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin: nice pics.


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

LOT OF OUT SHAPE BITCHES AND TWEAKER WHITE HOES....I MISSED TOO $HORT.. ME & MY POTNA STAYED TILL 5:10 AND SAID FUCK IT... TO LOWRIDER BOB,,, TILL JERRY WITH THE PURPLE CUTLASS THAT MIKE CANNON SAID WUT UP


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 1 2008, 11:46 AM~10988943
> *:nicoderm:  Isn't that what you said last year? :roflmao: I don't remember seeing U there!! :cheesy: :nono: Well, hope U make it!! and you better not bring any bitches that I have to smack :roflmao: :angel:
> *


nah I'm there.....I gotta shoot a certain topless 62 the next day up there....  

damn Jenn...like that??????

see you in a couple weeks.........


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 1 2008, 08:07 AM~10988137
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Fuckin manuel had me rollin
> ...



hahahaha!!! i told paul "i hope that teaches you to be fuckin around" he tells me "no it just teaches me not to ride with manuel" paul thinks hes a stunt man LOL


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

WHAT'S UP WITH THE GUY SELLING TIXS OUT THE BACK DOOR FOR 10.00 HE LET HELLA PEOPLE IN HAS ANYONE HEARD ABOUT THIS?


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 1 2008, 11:56 AM~10989528
> *After.... Chingao Pauly
> 
> 
> ...


as soon as i saw this i told him and he hobbled over to the computer with his gimpy self and said "fuckin richie i told him i better not see those pictures on lay it low"

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 




> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jun 30 2008, 09:54 PM~10986703
> *On Behalf of Aztecas Car Club! Thanks 4 a GOOD ASS show. C U Guys in MONTEREY~
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Jul 1 2008, 03:09 PM~10991086
> *WHAT'S UP WITH THE GUY SELLING TIXS OUT THE BACK DOOR FOR 10.00 HE LET HELLA PEOPLE IN HAS ANYONE HEARD ABOUT THIS?
> *



yea he got taken care of. :twak:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 




> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jun 30 2008, 09:57 PM~10986723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 1 2008, 10:46 AM~10988943
> *:nicoderm:  Isn't that what you said last year? :roflmao: I don't remember seeing U there!! :cheesy: :nono: Well, hope U make it!! and you better not bring any bitches that I have to smack :roflmao: :angel:
> *



[email protected] bitches. im gonna form a line and coordinate that shit for you, im gonna carry a clipboard and everything lol 
theres a few out there that need smackin...


----------



## Sac City Roller (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 30 2008, 10:58 PM~10986733
> *I keep for gettin that when they chop the the T tops, how weak they get if they dont re-inforce. Sorry... I hope whos ever cady that was ... bent back? He said it was okay!
> *


NOW SHE IS THE CAR CZAR............. :roflmao:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 1 2008, 03:20 PM~10991173
> *[email protected] bitches.  im gonna form a line and coordinate that shit for you, im gonna carry a clipboard and everything lol
> theres a few out there that need smackin...
> *


Could you girl ? :roflmao: Let's do this hahaahhaha


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59+Jul 1 2008, 11:56 AM~10989528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NIIICCCEEEEE can I guess who's deuce rag  

and yeah, *straight up* you feel me?  See you in a few weeks! :cheesy:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 1 2008, 10:56 AM~10989528
> *After.... Chingao Pauly
> 
> 
> ...


damn must of been one hella of carne asada :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 1 2008, 03:52 PM~10991396
> *Could you girl ? :roflmao: Let's do this hahaahhaha
> *


we can do this... 
bitches, the line starts to the left. first come first served.. :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 1 2008, 04:23 PM~10991644
> *we can do this...
> bitches, the line starts to the left.  first come first served..  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

when is montery


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 1 2008, 04:57 PM~10991852
> *when is montery
> *


JULY 20TH.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 1 2008, 05:26 PM~10991664
> *:roflmao:
> *


aw shit...now you 2 think it's McDonalds...heheheheh....first come first served....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 1 2008, 05:58 PM~10992195
> *aw shit...now you 2 think it's McDonalds...heheheheh....first come first served....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 1 2008, 04:40 PM~10991742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:nice


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Jul 1 2008, 03:15 PM~10991137
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 1 2008, 11:56 AM~10989528
> *After.... Chingao Pauly
> 
> 
> ...






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


piche Paul enjoy your vacation :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 1 2008, 11:56 AM~10989528
> *THATS WHY I DONT DRINK TECATE !!! :biggrin:*


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 1 2008, 05:03 PM~10991889
> *JULY 20TH.....
> *


im looking forward to that "stuck" feeling the night before lol


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 1 2008, 07:07 PM~10992250
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn it, now I want a McChicken....heheheheh


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 1 2008, 11:56 AM~10989528
> *After.... Chingao Pauly
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jul 1 2008, 08:27 AM~10988238
> *nice meeting ya. u 1 hot chick
> *


Me??? Nah. ur the cuttie :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 1 2008, 05:58 PM~10992195
> *aw shit...now you 2 think it's McDonalds...heheheheh....first come first served....
> *


thought you knew? 
im gonna stand next to her with a a container of baby powder like on "how high"
so i can powder her hand before she smacks someone. :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 1 2008, 08:28 AM~10988241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I thinks she is very beautiful .. Luv the tatts


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 1 2008, 07:41 PM~10992509
> *thought you knew?
> im gonna stand next to her with a a container of baby powder like on "how high"
> so i can powder her hand before she smacks someone.  :biggrin:
> *


but what did I do??????? :0 ....hehehehe.......hey tell Paul I want some chocolate cake too......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 1 2008, 07:42 PM~10992523
> *I thinks she is very beautiful .. Luv the tatts
> *


yup yup..Yamil has a great look and awesome attitude too...


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 1 2008, 02:05 PM~10990627
> *RUTHY; :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HI GIRL FROM YOUR NIEBORHOOD LOWRIDER,
> *


Waazzzzzzzz upppppppp!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 1 2008, 06:41 PM~10992509
> *thought you knew?
> im gonna stand next to her with a a container of baby powder like on "how high"
> so i can powder her hand before she smacks someone.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Is that so you dont leave a mark?


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 1 2008, 06:47 PM~10992567
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Is that so you dont leave a mark?
> *



have to keep her pimp hand powdered lol


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

RUTHIE SKYE U ARE MORE BEAUTIFUL IN PERSON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordo56_@Jul 1 2008, 07:04 PM~10992727
> *RUTHIE SKYE U ARE MORE BEAUTIFUL IN PERSON  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No.. No.. You are  !!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

sup alfonso...cool seeing you on sunday and
ruthie skye
el raider
nasty
shops laggard
uce1vlife
popeynwk
streetlowrider
lowrider scene
84cutty
72cutty
hawaiianpunch
209impalas
and everyone else this last sunday

I had fun....just went to chill and hang with everyone......was nice for a change instead of running around making sure I got pics of everything and not being able to kick back with everyone.....


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

i thought u looked good sunday 2!!!!!!!!!! i nead tone 2 take more pics of you on da van again! los :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 1 2008, 11:48 AM~10989452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pic Hommie :biggrin: post some more if you have some with the models on it Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 1 2008, 07:19 PM~10992848
> *sup alfonso...cool seeing you on sunday  and
> ruthie skye
> el raider
> ...


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

O M G !!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 1 2008, 07:49 PM~10993122
> *"Nalga mi dios"</span>*


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 1 2008, 02:20 PM~10991173
> *[email protected] bitches.  im gonna form a line and coordinate that shit for you, im gonna carry a clipboard and everything lol
> theres a few out there that need smackin...
> *



let me know so that I can tell you which one deserves to go first, it's a toss up but after Sunday I got a winner. 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 1 2008, 08:21 PM~10993437
> *let me know so that I can tell you which one deserves to go first, it's a toss up but after Sunday I got a winner.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 1 2008, 08:42 PM~10993051
> *
> *


 :biggrin: that pic is a winner.....


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 1 2008, 08:31 PM~10993539
> *:biggrin:  that pic is a winner.....
> *


Paletas... paaa lee tasss.. BELLS BELLS :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 1 2008, 09:32 PM~10993549
> *Paletas... paaa lee tasss.. BELLS BELLS :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha...I thought they were stuck but you were pulling em.......


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 1 2008, 08:41 PM~10993637
> *hahahaha...I thought they were stuck but you were pulling em.......
> *


That was fun...


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 1 2008, 07:19 PM~10992848
> *sup alfonso...cool seeing you on sunday  and
> ruthie skye
> el raider
> ...


it was fun kickin it with u 2 bro and all the homies


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@Jul 1 2008, 07:20 PM~10992866
> *i thought u looked good sunday 2!!!!!!!!!! i nead tone 2 take more pics of you on da van again! los :biggrin:
> *


anytime  we need to set up a shoot :0


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 1 2008, 08:41 PM~10993637
> *hahahaha...I thought they were stuck but you were pulling em.......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 1 2008, 06:41 PM~10992509
> *thought you knew?
> im gonna stand next to her with a a container of baby powder like on "how high"
> so i can powder her hand before she smacks someone.  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: you got jokes girl!!! but hey, it's all about the closed fist!!! hahaahaha j/k :angel: :roflmao:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady+Jul 1 2008, 06:55 PM~10992640-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: thought you woulda known by now....EZ does it :roflmao: :angel:

:rofl:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 1 2008, 03:12 PM~10991108
> *as soon as i saw this i told him and he hobbled over to the computer with his gimpy self and said "fuckin richie i told him i better not see those pictures on lay it low"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Tell him the best are ye to come Pinche "Secret Sauce" :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 1 2008, 05:03 PM~10991889
> *JULY 20TH.....
> *


Whats up Homie......


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 1 2008, 08:09 PM~10993929
> *Tell him the best are ye to come Pinche  "Secret Sauce"  :biggrin:
> *


Ritchie, you mean the beer right  :roflmao:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: thought you woulda known by now....EZ does it :roflmao: :angel:

:rofl:
[/quote]

you know whats up Jenn :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 1 2008, 06:19 PM~10992848
> *sup alfonso...cool seeing you on sunday  and
> ruthie skye
> el raider
> ...


Whats up Big Jess, glad you could make & that you had a good time.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 1 2008, 09:33 PM~10994145
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: thought you woulda known by now....EZ does it :roflmao: :angel:
> 
> :rofl:
> ...


well if you mean that the way I think, of course I know what's up - thought U knew!!!! .........it always comes out in the wash!! :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 1 2008, 09:03 PM~10993865
> *:roflmao: you got jokes girl!!!  but hey, it's all about the closed fist!!! hahaahaha j/k  :angel: :roflmao:
> *



the closed fist we are saving for your cage fighting debut... :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :yes:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 1 2008, 09:37 PM~10994194
> *the closed fist we are saving for your cage fighting debut...  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :yes:
> *


RAWR :roflmao: LOL!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 1 2008, 06:09 PM~10992260
> *  :thumbsup:nice
> *


THANKS BRO.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 1 2008, 07:19 PM~10992848
> *sup alfonso...cool seeing you on sunday  and
> ruthie skye
> el raider
> ...


O.K. IT'S LIKE THAT :0


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wusup ruthie it was good to see ur fine ass out there sunday too bad I didn't get a chance to say hi or take a pic wit u but ill catch u up on da next one.....u comin to da vallejo show july 27?


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 1 2008, 09:39 PM~10994205
> *RAWR :roflmao: LOL!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *



i can already tell monterey is going to be one interesting show lol
between the cage fighting the smackin bitches and pauly & golfcarts
the sat. move in bbq's and all the other shit we get into.....
this slm thing has been one trippy ride. :yes:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 1 2008, 07:19 PM~10992848
> *sup alfonso...cool seeing you on sunday  and
> ruthie skye
> el raider
> ...



:wave: Toro it's always a pleasure kick'in it with you UCE. Keep up the good work. One luv from Shops laggard (Vic) and OG 64 (Jr) Stay  .


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 1 2008, 03:04 PM~10991043
> *hahahaha!!!  i told paul "i hope that teaches you to be fuckin around"  he tells me "no it just teaches me not to ride with manuel"  paul thinks hes a stunt man LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 1 2008, 07:42 PM~10993051
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 1 2008, 08:21 PM~10993437
> *let me know so that I can tell you which one deserves to go first, it's a toss up but after Sunday I got a winner.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 1 2008, 07:09 PM~10993314
> *Like my Cochino homies like to say "Nalga mi dios"
> *


you can def say that again and again :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 2 2008, 08:20 AM~10996251
> *you can def say that again and again :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea i dont know what it means but it sounds good :cheesy:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 2 2008, 09:24 AM~10996269
> *yea i dont know what it means but it sounds good :cheesy:
> *


suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup Stevie


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 2 2008, 08:25 AM~10996274
> *suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup Stevie
> *


what up ninja

i talked to the homie nick yesterday. he said u had him higher then gas prices


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 2 2008, 09:29 AM~10996291
> *what up ninja
> 
> i talked to the homie nick yesterday. he said u had him higher then gas prices
> *


that's pretty high hehehehehehe


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 2 2008, 08:32 AM~10996318
> *that's pretty high hehehehehehe
> *


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 2 2008, 07:24 AM~10996269
> *yea i dont know what it means but it sounds good :cheesy:
> *


OH TRUST ME IT IS


----------



## K-Tena (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Jun 30 2008, 11:00 PM~10987047
> *MOST or pretty much ALL  of these girls are grose :barf:  :biggrin:
> *


man i did not go but all these pics are nasty with the chicks.. at least have a few that are bad..


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 1 2008, 06:03 PM~10991889
> *JULY 20TH.....
> *



Looks like were getting are pizza's on the 20th at Pizza Depot :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 1 2008, 06:41 PM~10992508
> *Me??? Nah. ur the cuttie :biggrin:
> *


u liar  u forgot what i look like. 

what was i wearing? :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jul 2 2008, 10:00 AM~10996932
> *u liar   u forgot what i look like.
> 
> what was i wearing? :biggrin:
> *


ooo put her on blast!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 2 2008, 12:20 AM~10995185
> *i can already tell monterey is going to be one interesting show lol
> between the cage fighting the smackin bitches and pauly & golfcarts
> the sat. move in bbq's and all the other shit we get into.....
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA WAS IN THE HOUSE. 
THANKS TO STREETLOW FOR HAVING A GOOD SHOW.   *


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGNZT_@Jul 2 2008, 10:32 AM~10997181
> *ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA WAS IN THE HOUSE.
> THANKS TO STREETLOW FOR HAVING A GOOD SHOW.
> 
> ...


looking good fam. but why is the pic with me hella dark, was it the sun tan or is it the shade? :biggrin:


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by K-Tena_@Jul 2 2008, 09:33 AM~10996748
> *man i did not go but all these pics are nasty with the chicks.. at least have a few that are bad..
> *


yah they were really grose and skanky looking


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 2 2008, 12:20 AM~10995185
> *i can already tell monterey is going to be one interesting show lol
> between the cage fighting the smackin bitches and pauly & golfcarts
> the sat. move in bbq's and all the other shit we get into.....
> ...


:roflmao: oh I was talking about the triflin azz hoe(s) showing up to Fun in the Sun *again* :roflmao: :0 You can keep the clipboard tho and keep that line in check too!!!!!!  :angel: ....On the real, after that event I'll probably be too faded to head down to Monterey, I usually make it a Fri-Sun weekend for the Fun in the Sun event cause we start getting faded at the park and I drive the '64 up on Friday from SJ, head back down Sunday night from Mo-town :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Jul 2 2008, 10:25 AM~10997631
> *yah they were really grose and skanky looking
> *


you got any pics of the nice looking ones? :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

jenn is bout it bout it


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 2 2008, 11:41 AM~10997748
> *you got any pics of the nice looking ones? :biggrin:
> *


na there wasnt many and i dint really walk around it was 2 hot 4 me :biggrin:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGNZT_@Jul 2 2008, 10:32 AM~10997181
> *ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA WAS IN THE HOUSE.
> THANKS TO STREETLOW FOR HAVING A GOOD SHOW.
> 
> ...


Nice Pics :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Jul 2 2008, 10:50 AM~10997812
> *na there wasnt many and i dint really walk around it was 2 hot 4 me  :biggrin:
> *


ahh pobrecita lol yeah i heard it was hot.... you going to the Monterey show?


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jun 30 2008, 05:21 PM~10983818
> *no shit lol. i was hella mad at him, but at least we were in and out of woodland memorial hospital was like 2 hours.. lol not like san jose were at valley med you have to be on fire to be seen sooner. i couldnt stop laughing when i heard manuel riding shotgun stayed on the golf cart and crashed into the fence with his foot still on the gas pedal from the passenger side..*


DAMN OUT OF ALL SHOWS I'VE MISSED I HAD TO MISS OUT ON THIS PATICULAR DAY!


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sac City Roller_@Jul 1 2008, 08:06 AM~10988124
> *GO TO ARDEN MALL ON A WEEKEND, YOU'LL SEE BETTER GIRLS THERE............THERE WAS A LOT OF COTTAGE CHEESE AT THE SHOW.... :biggrin:
> *


MORE LIKE MENUDO! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 1 2008, 03:04 PM~10991043
> *hahahaha!!!  i told paul "i hope that teaches you to be fuckin around"  he tells me "no it just teaches me not to ride with manuel"  paul thinks hes a stunt man LOL
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 1 2008, 11:56 AM~10989528
> *After.... Chingao Pauly
> 
> 
> ...


LOWRIDERS DON'T LET LOWRIDERS DRINK AND DRIVE.....


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 2 2008, 10:41 AM~10997748
> *you got any pics of the nice looking ones? :biggrin:
> *


The only girl I even bothered turning my camera on for, my homegirl Vero looking good as always.


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 1 2008, 03:57 PM~10991447
> *damn must of been one hella of carne asada :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



EXTRA PICOSO AT THAT!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 1 2008, 05:58 PM~10992195
> *aw shit...now you 2 think it's McDonalds...heheheheh....first come first served....
> *



MORE LIKE BURGER KING... "YOUR WAY RIGHT AWAY"


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 1 2008, 06:44 PM~10992541
> *yup yup..Yamil has a great look and awesome attitude too...
> *



X2 SHE HAS A COO PERSONALITY. SHE WAS GIVING MY DAUGHTER CARINOS


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 2 2008, 01:23 PM~10998419
> *The only girl I even bothered turning my camera on for, my homegirl Vero looking good as always.
> 
> 
> ...



chole :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 2 2008, 01:30 PM~10998495
> *chole :biggrin:
> *


Whats up John, it was a good show in woodland.....


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 1 2008, 08:21 PM~10993437
> *let me know so that I can tell you which one deserves to go first, it's a toss up but after Sunday I got a winner.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


CAN I BE NOTIFIED FOR FRONT ROW? :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 2 2008, 01:33 PM~10998516
> *Whats up John, it was a good show in woodland.....
> *



what's up richie?

pics look good.

how you been?


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 2 2008, 12:20 AM~10995185
> *i can already tell monterey is going to be one interesting show lol
> between the cage fighting the smackin bitches and pauly & golfcarts
> the sat. move in bbq's and all the other shit we get into.....
> ...



X2... AIN'T MISSIN THIS FOR NOTHING...... :biggrin:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 2 2008, 01:23 PM~10998419
> *The only girl I even bothered turning my camera on for, my homegirl Vero looking good as always.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a BIG 10-4 Eddie :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 2 2008, 01:23 PM~10998419
> *The only girl I even bothered turning my camera on for, my homegirl Vero looking good as always.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 2 2008, 01:34 PM~10998524
> *what's up richie?
> 
> pics look good.
> ...


getting ready for Hawaiian Gardens in two weeks......


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 2 2008, 02:03 PM~10998768
> *getting ready for Hawaiian Gardens in two weeks......
> *




miralo muy chingon :biggrin: hey cabron can you please email me da group pic u took [email protected] gracias


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 1 2008, 07:49 PM~10993122
> *O M G !!!!      :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


dam these girls look good to me  alot of the girls were :barf: but at least them played out one's with the saddle bags an cottage chesse did not show up again. cause some girls dont know when to quit an dont realize they look like the girls they talk about an are in denial.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

i had more dudes hittin me up more then anything :burn: :scrutinize: asking how they could become a Barriogirls photographer..

the only cool 1 tho was the homie from devotions car club. he wasnt talkin bs and he atleast had a business card :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 2 2008, 02:43 PM~10999057
> *i had more dudes hittin me up more then anything  :burn:  :scrutinize:  asking how they could become a Barriogirls photographer..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 2 2008, 02:50 PM~10999105
> *I just want 2 b an assistant :biggrin:   but not like da white guy da was holding da water hose :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


hahah poor homie, i felt kinda bad for laughing


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider+Jul 2 2008, 12:23 PM~10998419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i guess so :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 2 2008, 02:51 PM~10999109
> *hahah poor homie, i felt kinda bad for laughing
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I seen them together da next day, he must of kiss some ass :cheesy:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 2 2008, 02:53 PM~10999124
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I seen them together da next day, he must of kiss some ass  :cheesy:
> *


yea i think pauly tryna ghost ride the cart and hurtin him self brought them back together. :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Jul 2 2008, 11:50 AM~10997812
> *na there wasnt many and i dint really walk around it was 2 hot 4 me  :biggrin:
> *


 

so what do u think about ruthie skye and ms taste.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Jul 2 2008, 02:57 PM~10999143-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee wut happened wit da new girl da u were bring out n introducing 2 me?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Alfonsomakeovers do wonders :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 2 2008, 02:08 PM~10999221
> *
> 
> so what do u think about ruthie skye and ms taste.
> *


that sign is BOOTYFULL


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 2 2008, 03:11 PM~10999239
> *:cheesy:
> niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee wut happened wit da new girl da u were bring out n introducing 2 me?
> *


I DID


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 2 2008, 03:16 PM~10999274
> *Alfonsomakeovers do wonders  :biggrin:
> *


WTF? Fucking stevie, but true, lol


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jul 2 2008, 03:44 PM~10999477
> *WTF? Fucking stevie, but true, lol
> *


  

i should make a beat called the Alfonso Touch :biggrin:


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Jul 2 2008, 02:26 PM~10998947
> *dam these girls look good to me  alot of the girls were :barf: but at least them played out one's with the saddle bags an cottage chesse did not show up again. cause some girls dont know when to quit an dont realize they look like the girls they talk about an are in denial.
> *



X2...There should be a rule about wearing see through shit and weighing more than 130lbs! :thumbsdown:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 2 2008, 01:23 PM~10998419
> *The only girl I even bothered turning my camera on for, my homegirl Vero looking good as always.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: YUUUUMMMMMMYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

VERO, VERO, VERO.


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 2 2008, 12:23 PM~10998419
> *The only girl I even bothered turning my camera on for, my homegirl Vero looking good as always.
> 
> 
> ...


There is nothing more beautiful than a fine ass latin sister and Vero is Damn FINE!!!!!


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jul 2 2008, 10:00 AM~10996932
> *u liar   u forgot what i look like.
> 
> what was i wearing? :biggrin:
> *


I remember everybody... You my love was wearing a Raider jersey (THATS WHAT I"M TALKING ABOUT>>> RAIDERS!!!!!!) with sunglasses and I think either you had a fade or was bald??????? :cheesy:


----------



## chevy98 (May 26, 2008)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 2 2008, 11:41 AM~10997747
> *:roflmao:  oh I was talking about the triflin azz hoe(s) showing up to Fun in the Sun again :roflmao:  :0  You can keep the clipboard tho and keep that line in check too!!!!!!   :angel: ....On the real, after that event I'll probably be too faded to head down to Monterey, I usually make it a Fri-Sun weekend for the Fun in the Sun event cause we start getting faded at the park and I drive the '64 up on Friday from SJ, head back down Sunday night from Mo-town  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


lol just have someone over there start the line..  
well have fun and dont drink and drive.. id hate for you to spill a drink. never waste a beer.. lol
have a great weekend :biggrin: 
and... smack one for me
:roflmao:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGNZT_@Jul 2 2008, 10:32 AM~10997181
> *ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA WAS IN THE HOUSE.
> THANKS TO STREETLOW FOR HAVING A GOOD SHOW.
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: look at the pretty girl.. no and im not talking about louie haha


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@Jul 2 2008, 12:58 PM~10998234
> *MORE LIKE MENUDO! LOL  :biggrin:
> *



yea im a fluffy girl and I dont even fuck around like that.


----------



## chevy98 (May 26, 2008)

woodland-66.jpg (file://USER-PC/Users/User/Pictures/Woodland%20Car%20Show/woodland-66.jpg)
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jul 1 2008, 09:50 AM~10988675
> *I heard your reason for not showing up was your dump was is in the shop getting repaired :tears:
> 
> That’s a new excuse to add to my shirt  :0  :biggrin:
> ...


dead batteries :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 2 2008, 01:50 PM~10999105
> *I just want 2 b an assistant    but not like da white guy da was holding da water hose
> *


I saw that, but I wasn't going to let it kill my buzz or my weekend 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 2 2008, 03:10 PM~10999643
> *
> 
> i should make a beat called the Alfonso Touch  :biggrin:
> *


yup, I give him props, he has the touch & then all the uncreative ones want to take credit for it :uh:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 1 2008, 11:20 PM~10995185
> *i can already tell monterey is going to be one interesting show lol
> between the cage fighting the smackin bitches and pauly & golfcarts
> the sat. move in bbq's and all the other shit we get into.....
> ...


a trippy ride indeed 
:yes: 

I'm going on 9 years with SLM & I've been through all the magazine ups & downs but I wouldn't change it for the world :biggrin: . Every day at the office is an adventure, you never know whats going to happen or who is going to show up.


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 2 2008, 03:08 PM~10999221
> *
> 
> so what do u think about ruthie skye and ms taste.
> *





ruthie is pretty but the other chick has a LAZY EYE


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 3 2008, 12:11 AM~11003298
> *a trippy ride indeed
> :yes:
> 
> ...


Is anyone ever at the office? Whenever I've called, always an answering machine.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Jul 3 2008, 01:42 AM~11003639
> *ruthie is pretty but the other chick has a LAZY EYE
> *


i would still hit her! :cheesy:


----------



## GAMBINO (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 2 2008, 07:51 PM~11001166
> *I remember everybody... You my love was wearing a Raider jersey (THATS WHAT I"M TALKING ABOUT>>> RAIDERS!!!!!!) with sunglasses and I think either you had a fade or was bald??????? :cheesy:
> *


You just described 95% of the guys there :scrutinize:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 3 2008, 08:35 AM~11004653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 3 2008, 08:38 AM~11004669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :worship:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 3 2008, 12:05 AM~11003272
> *yup, I give him props, he has the touch & then all the uncreative ones want to take credit for it  :uh:
> *


yup its shady but what can ya do :dunno:


----------



## GAMBINO (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 3 2008, 08:35 AM~11004653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a mini China :ugh:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 2 2008, 07:51 PM~11001166
> *I remember everybody... You my love was wearing a Raider jersey (THATS WHAT I"M TALKING ABOUT>>> RAIDERS!!!!!!) with sunglasses and I think either you had a fade or was bald??????? :cheesy:
> *


Not bad but i was wearing a ROLLERZ ONLY shirt. :biggrin: 

so sorry for callin u a liar.  u a down ass chick for chating with us loosers


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 2 2008, 03:08 PM~10999221
> *
> 
> so what do u think about ruthie skye and ms taste.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Sac City Roller (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Jul 2 2008, 02:26 PM~10998947
> *dam these girls look good to me  alot of the girls were :barf: but at least them played out one's with the saddle bags an cottage chesse did not show up again. cause some girls dont know when to quit an dont realize they look like the girls they talk about an are in denial.
> *


THERE WHERE NO GIRLS WITH OVERBITES EITHER.....................I NEED A CAN OPENED CAN YOU HELP ME.


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 2 2008, 09:26 PM~11002075
> *yea im a fluffy girl and I dont even fuck around like that.
> *



Aye si, muy fluffy!!!!!


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sac City Roller_@Jul 3 2008, 09:48 AM~11005079
> *THERE WHERE NO GIRLS WITH OVERBITES EITHER.....................I NEED A CAN OPENED CAN YOU HELP ME.
> *


dont know anyone with an over bite so i cant help you there.but i seen a girl over by the front gate with horse teeth ill ask her for you next time.


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 3 2008, 08:18 AM~11004510
> *i would still hit her! :cheesy:
> *






figures...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Jul 3 2008, 01:42 AM~11003639
> *ruthie is pretty but the other chick has a LAZY EYE
> *


.


nah that's a SEXY EYE :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 2 2008, 03:08 PM~10999221
> *
> 
> so what do u think about ruthie skye and ms taste.
> *




that would be an awsome wrestling match :biggrin: ...............with lots of babyoil  :thumbsup:


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 3 2008, 12:10 PM~11006137
> *.
> nah that's a SEXY EYE :biggrin:
> *








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sac City Roller (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Jul 3 2008, 11:32 AM~11005829
> *dont know anyone with an over bite so i cant help you there.but i seen a girl over by the front gate with horse teeth ill ask her for you next time.
> *


YOU MIGHT WANT TO GO OVER TO SCRIPPS DRIVE LATER, YOU GOT THE TOPS DOWN , NOW FINISH THE BOTTOMS........... hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Jul 3 2008, 01:42 AM~11003639
> *ruthie is pretty but the other chick has a LAZY EYE
> *


I think they're both really pretty, and on the eye, I think her eyeshadow is just a lil bit off for reals  See, I'm not always a bitch, hahahaha  Only to the hoe that deserves it :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Yamil came out nice in this picture!  
This is one of my favorites!


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

MY GIRL YAMIL LOOKIN BEATIFULL AS ALWAYS!


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

EVERYBODY HAVE A SAFE AND GOOD 4TH.

1 LUV 

RAIDER NATION


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 3 2008, 01:41 PM~11006870
> *I think they're both really pretty, and on the eye, I think her eyeshadow is just a lil bit off for reals   See, I'm not always a bitch, hahahaha   Only to the hoe that deserves it :cheesy: :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 3 2008, 01:38 PM~11006847
> *
> 
> 
> ...




NASTY :barf:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Jul 3 2008, 01:50 PM~11007370
> *NASTY  :barf:
> *


you gonna be at the monterey show?


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

anybody have more pics?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 3 2008, 12:12 PM~11006151
> *that would be an awsome wrestling match :biggrin: ...............with lots of babyoil   :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jul 3 2008, 03:31 PM~11007622
> *anybody have more pics?
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GAMBINO_@Jul 3 2008, 08:25 AM~11004566
> *You just described 95% of the guys there  :scrutinize:
> *


Duoh!!!! :0


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jul 3 2008, 09:20 AM~11004894
> *Not bad but i was wearing a ROLLERZ ONLY shirt.  :biggrin:
> 
> so sorry for callin u a liar.    u a down ass chick for chating with us loosers
> *


Sorry about the jersey.. I was to distracted by your beauty!!!!  I Dont see any losers here!!!!! :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 3 2008, 01:38 PM~11006847
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Jul 2 2008, 12:04 PM~10997896
> *Nice Pics :thumbsup:
> *


ROLLERZ ONLY PAULE TOOK 2ND PLACE WIT MY
( NISSAN DA BAY BIZNESS ALTIMA ) :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

HERES A FEW FROM OUR BUILDING :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 3 2008, 04:32 PM~11008036
> *Sorry about the jersey.. I was to distracted by your beauty!!!!  I Dont see any losers here!!!!! :uh:
> *


BEAUTY! YOUR MAKEIN US DUDES SOUND LIKE WE ARE A BUNCH OF RICKY MARTINS. :biggrin: 

BEAUTY IS FOR BABES, GOOD LOOKIN IS FOR DUDES  

BUT THANKS ANYWAY


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sac City Roller_@Jul 3 2008, 12:53 PM~11006502
> *YOU MIGHT WANT TO GO OVER TO SCRIPPS DRIVE LATER, YOU GOT THE TOPS DOWN , NOW FINISH THE BOTTOMS........... hno:
> *


YOU TALKING ABOUT WHERE YOU GOT YOURS DONE AT? MAYBE I SHOULD PUT UP SOME OLD PICS I FOUND IN MY GARAGE JUNK PILE TO REMIND YOU AN SO EVERYONE CAN SEE FOR THEM SELF. DONT KNOW HOW DEEP AN FAR YOU WANT TO GO WITH THIS? AN YOU MIGHT WANT TO GO OVER TO SCRIPPS AN DO THE LIPO AN CELLULITE THING I HEARD THEY GOT A 4TH OF JULY SPECIAL. :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 3 2008, 04:59 PM~11008181
> *HERES A FEW FROM OUR BUILDING  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Jul 3 2008, 02:50 PM~11007370
> *NASTY  :barf:
> *


YES!? 




















:biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jul 3 2008, 05:04 PM~11008210
> *BEAUTY! YOUR MAKEIN US DUDES SOUND LIKE WE ARE A BUNCH OF RICKY MARTINS. :biggrin:
> 
> BEAUTY IS FOR BABES, GOOD LOOKIN IS FOR DUDES
> ...


speak for your self im beautiful!!!!



















j/k that does sound kinda ghey :happysad:


----------



## chevy98 (May 26, 2008)

QUOTE]Message Forwarded From RICHIE'S 59



> RICHIE U HAVE ANY PICS. OF BROWN SOCIETY AT THE SHOW.


I only have this one uploaded will uypload the rest tomorrow








[/QUOTE]


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 3 2008, 05:32 PM~11008406
> *speak for your self im beautiful!!!!
> j/k that does sound kinda ghey :happysad:
> *


MASSSS PUUUUUTO :0 



LOL(GEORGE LOPEZ)


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jul 3 2008, 05:37 PM~11008432
> *MASSSS PUUUUUTO :0
> LOL(GEORGE LOPEZ)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jul 3 2008, 05:04 PM~11008210
> *BEAUTY! YOUR MAKEIN US DUDES SOUND LIKE WE ARE A BUNCH OF RICKY MARTINS. :biggrin:
> 
> BEAUTY IS FOR BABES, GOOD LOOKIN IS FOR DUDES
> ...


Let me modify what I said.... I was distracted by your vatoish looks? lol


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 3 2008, 06:17 PM~11008663
> *Let me modify what I said.... I was distracted by your vatoish looks? lol
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Jul 3 2008, 04:32 PM~11008406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 3 2008, 06:17 PM~11008663
> *Let me modify what I said.... I was distracted by your vatoish looks? lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 3 2008, 05:32 PM~11008406
> *speak for your self im beautiful!!!!
> j/k that does sound kinda ghey :happysad:
> *


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 3 2008, 07:43 PM~11009212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jul 3 2008, 07:08 AM~11004450
> *Is anyone ever at the office?  Whenever I've called, always an answering machine.
> *



Where here homie, but you might of called when were running around because where in & out of the office all day into the late night hours. If you call again & we don't answer feel free to call my number for any info that you might need, my name is Eddie.
831-595-4542
[email protected]


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 3 2008, 05:30 PM~11008390
> *YES!?
> :biggrin:
> *






i was talkin about the white girl...... :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jul 4 2008, 01:25 AM~11011203
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


I will take one of each :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

NOW THATS A BUD LIGHT GIRL!!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jul 4 2008, 01:18 AM~11011183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics Joe :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 4 2008, 06:06 AM~11011509
> *I will take one of each :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey Good Fellas .. Here's one for you!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slimjezzy_@Jun 30 2008, 02:16 PM~10981721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHOLE and DAVINA both looking hella cute . . . .


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Looked like a good show!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 4 2008, 08:23 AM~11011880
> *NOW THATS A BUD LIGHT GIRL!!
> *


x2


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 3 2008, 08:03 PM~11009319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 48cruzer_@Jul 4 2008, 08:22 PM~11015068
> *Looked like a good show!
> *


it was missed a good one


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Jul 4 2008, 12:32 AM~11011002
> *i was talkin about  the white girl...... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jul 4 2008, 01:25 AM~11011203
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW .....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Jul 2 2008, 12:04 PM~10997896
> *Nice Pics :thumbsup:
> *


MY NISSAN (DA BAY BIZNESS) ALITMA MAKES DAT GIRL LOOK GOOD ,
ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA CHAPTER.
I HEARD SOME OF THOSE CARS DIDNT EVEN GET JUDGED ! WHATS UP WIT DAT.


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 4 2008, 10:31 AM~11012516
> *Hey Good Fellas .. Here's one for you!
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Jul 7 2008, 09:41 PM~11034330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGNZT_@Jul 2 2008, 10:32 AM~10997181
> *ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA WAS IN THE HOUSE.
> THANKS TO STREETLOW FOR HAVING A GOOD SHOW.
> 
> ...


THAT GIRL WIT NISSAN (DA BAY BIZNESS) ALTIMA LOOK OK NEXT TO MY RIDE, :thumbsup: :rofl:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 5 2008, 07:51 PM~11019431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SHOT!
:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LA63forlife (Jul 9, 2008)

Not bad for a Nor Cal Show.... Sounds like one I would have liked to go to...


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA63forlife_@Jul 8 2008, 10:10 PM~11043342
> *Not bad for a Nor Cal Show....  Sounds like one I would have liked to go to...
> *


then you would definitely enjoy the monterey show or the fresno super show coming up..


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA63forlife_@Jul 8 2008, 09:10 PM~11043342
> *Not bad for a Nor Cal Show....  Sounds like one I would have liked to go to...
> *


homie, thats how Nor-Cal gets down


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 9 2008, 12:07 AM~11044151
> *homie, thats how Nor-Cal gets down
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 9 2008, 12:07 AM~11044151
> *homie, thats how Nor-Cal gets down
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Jul 4 2008, 04:10 PM~11014152
> *CHOLE and DAVINA both looking hella cute . . . .
> *


YOU KNOW THAT'S HOW WE DO IN DA BAY AREA ,.  :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

THAT'S HOW " ROLLERZ ONLY" RIDE HERE IN DA
BAY AREA ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

where is the beer :biggrin:


----------

